# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Abril 2015



## Duarte Sousa (1 Abr 2015 às 00:17)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2015 às 01:26)

Run das 18h retirou quase tudo. É dificil pior do que isto.
Graciosa





Comparem com a run das 6h na mensagem anterior:
Santa Maria





Terceira


----------



## Orion (1 Abr 2015 às 01:36)

Não admira que não haja precipitação. O GFS sempre insistiu na depressão entre os Açores e o continente. O europeu é que é mais 'simpático' na posição da depressão (mais a este) e mais 'generoso' (termo usado com cuidado) na precipitação. Ver-se-á.

Adição: E última saída do ECM indica a formação do núcleo depressionário a norte do arquipélago (deslocando-se para sudoeste) ao invés de 'no' arquipélago.


----------



## Azor (1 Abr 2015 às 02:24)

StormRic disse:


> Run das 18h retirou quase tudo. É dificil pior do que isto.
> Graciosa
> 
> 
> ...



Completo desastre!! 
 Por este andar, Abril vai ser a continuação dos meses atrás referenciados.
O GFS pelos vistos vai levar a melhor... esperemos que não, mas a decepção estes meses tem sido tanta que já nem faço caso de previsões com alguns dias de distância. Os dias vão passando e as previsões são sempre as mesmas.....
O facto é que está muito difícil ver chover!
Resta saber até quando...


----------



## Azor (1 Abr 2015 às 02:30)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Por aqui Março finda com tempo nublado mas seco como tem sido regra desde há muito tempo ... Domingo passado teve aqui um dia que fez lembrar os melhores dias do nosso Verão ... Até comentei com as pessoas quando fui ao futebol que parecia que estávamos nas Canárias tal era a intensidade do sol ...



Só me ocorre isto:


----------



## AzoresPower (1 Abr 2015 às 16:46)

Boa tarde a todos!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado aqui em Angra do Heroísmo.

Tem chovido no interior da ilha. Assim verifiquei sábado, segunda e terça.

A chuva não é muita mas já ajuda alguma coisa.


----------



## lserpa (1 Abr 2015 às 16:49)

Boas, o Mês de abril a começar muito nublado e com algum vento aqui pela Horta! Sigo com 18,4º c vento moderado entre se e sul, QNH 1026 e a baixar ligeiramente comparado com esta manhã... Quanto à precipitação, escusado dizer que nem vê-la...


----------



## Azor (1 Abr 2015 às 17:18)

Abril começou com alguns chuviscos por S. Miguel pela parte da manhã... depois abriu e da tarde voltou de novo a ameaçar mas foi mais fogo de vista que outra coisa....


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Abr 2015 às 17:53)

Azor disse:


> Só me ocorre isto:





E a mim só me ocorre isto ...





Aqui por Angra parece mentira mas continua o sol e nada de chuva ...


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2015 às 18:23)

Acumulados e máximos de precipitação em Março nos dois arquipélagos:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-acores-e-madeira-marco-2015.8160/page-15#post-481752


----------



## Orion (2 Abr 2015 às 02:19)

Chuva. Parece garantida. Resta saber quanta:

GFS:
















E depois:











ECM:











A dissipação da frente fará com que o grupo oriental receba, em teoria, menos precipitação.

Independentemente da chuva que possa cair, os próximos dias afiguram-se como dias de inverno (é essa a expectativa). Ao menos haverá vento forte. Sempre disfarça(rá) a monotonia meteorológica.


----------



## AzoresPower (2 Abr 2015 às 12:52)

Bom dia e aproveito também para desejar uma boa Páscoa a todos.

Sigo com 19ºC em Angra do Heroísmo. Céu pouco nublado, sem chuva e sem vento.


----------



## StormRic (2 Abr 2015 às 15:56)

Orion disse:


> Chuva. Parece garantida. Resta saber quanta:



Pelas cores da escala das precipitações é o que já tem vindo a ser modelado para os dias 4 e 5, entre 2 e 5 mm por dia e menos ainda no Grupo Oriental.


----------



## Afgdr (3 Abr 2015 às 00:58)

Boa noite!

Aqui na Lagoa, o céu está quase limpo e o vento está fraco. A temperatura está nos 14°C.

O 1º dia do mês de Abril foi marcado por céu muito nublado a encoberto, que novidade... Hoje, o céu apresentou-se inicialmente muito nublado/encoberto, com boas abertas à tarde, acabando por se tornar pouco nublado/limpo.

A chuva que é modelada para os dias 4 e 5 vai ser mais uma vez "muita parra, pouca uva" e já é possível ver nas cartas que muita da chuva já foi retirada. Onde é que eu já vi isto? 

Como o @Azor e o @StormRic já referiram, se isto continuar assim, o cenário não vai ser dos melhores daqui a uns tempos.


----------



## Orion (3 Abr 2015 às 01:28)




----------



## Orion (3 Abr 2015 às 23:41)

Nas próximas 48 horas, haverão dois fenómenos distintos. Numa primeira instância passará uma frente fria (que acontecerá no dia 4 - amanhã):







No dia seguinte (5), o núcleo depressionário, que já esteve previsto para ficar estacionado nos Açores, formar-se-á a norte do arquipélago. Um sistema frontal passará subsequentemente:






Infelizmente, o núcleo depressionário, como já estava sendo previsto há alguns dias, irá para sudoeste privando os Açores da necessária precipitação. Ainda assim, e para não fugir à regra, o grupo oriental deverá ter menos chuva que os restantes grupos:

Modelo Europeu:











Americano (valores acumulados nas próximas 48 horas):






E para novamente demonstrar a dissipação da chuva:

Frente:
















Sistema frontal associado ao núcleo depressionário:
















À exceção do vento (que deverá afetar mais o grupo ocidental) não deverá ser um evento muito significativo (especialmente no grupo oriental). Mas, chuva é chuva e neste momento não se pode ser 'pobre e mal agradecido'.


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Abr 2015 às 23:51)

Boas hoje fui fazer uma caminhada pela zona da Lagoinha na Serreta e foi impressionante ver que numa zona bastante húmida da Terceira as ribeiras estão todas praticamente secas e nenhuma das que passamos corria normalmente como seria de esperar nesta altura do ano ... Uma boa Pascoa a todos ...


----------



## Orion (4 Abr 2015 às 00:22)

Já de vez publico aqui também esta entrevista. O inverno deste ano pode ter sido o mais seco dos últimos 50 anos (ainda em investigação - minuto 31:10):

http://www.rtp.pt/play/p1765/e189294/estacao-de-servico


----------



## Orion (4 Abr 2015 às 00:29)

Complementando uma publicação anterior, o dia 15 de Abril continua a ser muito interessante:


----------



## Orion (4 Abr 2015 às 00:40)

Mais uma animação interessante entre os dias 31 de Março e 3 de Abril. É notória a contínua influência do anticiclone em afastar a água precipitável do Grupo Oriental:


----------



## lserpa (4 Abr 2015 às 01:14)

. Como podemos ver, à frente fria já se encontra por cima do grupo ocidental. Está neste momento com um rácio máximo de 2 a 3mm/h nas zonas a azul mais claro.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 o GFS continua a ser mais generoso que o ECMWF no que diz respeito à precipitação, mesmo assim continua muito aquém do que é necessário...


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Abr 2015 às 09:02)

Boas ... Dizer que acabou de cair um aguaceiro como é dado aqui por Angra ... 

O pior é que foi um aguaceiro que durou menos de 5 minutos visto que agora quando escrevo já não chove ... 

Mas foi uma boa forma de iniciar o dia visto toda a água ser necessária nestes tempos ... Que continue a chover por todas as ilhas ... 

EDIT1 (08:10) - Agora quando fui à cozinha percebi que estava a cair outra vez qualquer coisa embora com menos intensidade que o curto aguaceiro anterior ...


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Abr 2015 às 09:14)

Orion disse:


> Mais uma animação interessante entre os dias 31 de Março e 3 de Abril. É notória a contínua influência do anticiclone em afastar a água precipitável do Grupo Oriental:





Palavra de honra que isto até parece maldição ... Que barreira anticiclónica atípica ...


----------



## Azor (4 Abr 2015 às 10:47)

O problema não é só a água poder chegar ao Grupo Oriental mas também ao resto das ilhas orientais do Grupo Central para além do Faial.
A ultima saída do GFS já mostra que a frente vai se dissipar por completo mesmo em cima do Central.
Este ano a crista anticiclónica tem estado mais forte nos Grupos Central e Oriental , é um facto, daí obrigatoriamente isolarmos estes dois grupos do Ocidental (no que diz respeito à falta de água precipitável).


----------



## Azor (4 Abr 2015 às 10:52)

Os modelos prometem uma breve mudança a partir de dia 10 do corrente mês.
Sim, digo breve porque depois dela vem outra vez o AA em cima, mas por enquanto trata-se apenas uma miragem...


----------



## lserpa (4 Abr 2015 às 11:31)

Azor disse:


> O problema não é só a água poder chegar ao Grupo Oriental mas também ao resto das ilhas orientais do Grupo Central para além do Faial.
> A ultima saída do GFS já mostra que a frente vai se dissipar por completo mesmo em cima do Central.
> Este ano a crista anticiclónica tem estado mais forte nos Grupos Central e Oriental , é um facto, daí obrigatoriamente isolarmos estes dois grupos do Ocidental (no que diz respeito à falta de água precipitável).


Boas, apesar do GFS mostrar precipitação para o Faial, isso não está acontecer, nem de perto, nem de longe... De madrugada caiu um belo aguaceiro forte que durou pouco mais de 5 minutos e de lá até agora só bom tempo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 como podem ver, este já era...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 agora o que se segue é céu pouco nublado e por vezes muito nublado por cúmulos apenas


----------



## Azor (4 Abr 2015 às 11:51)

lserpa disse:


> Boas, apesar do GFS mostrar precipitação para o Faial, isso não está acontecer, nem de perto, nem de longe... De madrugada caiu um belo aguaceiro forte que durou pouco mais de 5 minutos e de lá até agora só bom tempo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Miséria de tempo....
A frente "desfez-se" antes de chegar ao Faial...
Contudo, para amanhã são esperados novamente alguns aguaceiros fracos para os Grupos Oriental e Central devido a uma depressão que se irá formar próximo das ilhas.
O ECM e o GFS insistem na ocorrência desses aguaceiros na 2 f e 3 feira. 
Veremos o que nos reservam os próximos capítulos....


----------



## AzoresPower (4 Abr 2015 às 11:52)

Bom dia.

Caiu um aguaceiro forte pelas 8 da manhã aqui em Angra do Heroísmo. O céu agora encontra-se pouco nublado a aberto, sendo que está mais frio que ontem.


----------



## Azor (4 Abr 2015 às 12:49)

Aqui pela ilha de São Miguel, tal como na Terceira e Faial, um forte aguaceiro soprado por vento acaba de cair.
Foi forte o suficiente para fazer correr água pelos bueiros. Ao tempo....
As terras agradecem (apesar de ter sido pouco)


----------



## Afgdr (4 Abr 2015 às 16:49)

Boa tarde!

Aqui na Lagoa, o céu encontra-se parcialmente/muito nublado e o vento está moderado a fresco. O sol espreita de vez em quando, ainda há bocado o céu estava pouco nublado e estava algum sol.

Pelo meio-dia, caiu um aguaceiro moderado a forte, mas de pouca dura... nem 5 minutos durou...

Ontem, o céu apresentou-se novamente muito nublado/encoberto, com abertas.


----------



## Orion (4 Abr 2015 às 18:57)

Loucura total:


----------



## Orion (4 Abr 2015 às 19:00)

A frente fria de hoje, ligeiramente a este do grupo oriental:


----------



## AzoresPower (4 Abr 2015 às 21:22)

Era bom que se mantivesse a previsão do GFS para 13/14 deste mês.


----------



## lserpa (4 Abr 2015 às 21:32)

AzoresPower disse:


> Era bom que se mantivesse a previsão do GFS para 13/14 deste mês.


Já nem digo nada... A ultima vez que afirmei que vinha molho houve um mega bloqueio e empurrou tudo para trás... Até os modelos falharam redondamente a menos de 12h


----------



## lserpa (5 Abr 2015 às 12:27)

Boa Páscoa,
Cá pelo Faial o amanhecer foi bem produtivo no que é respeito á precipitação  desta vez o GFS não errou.




 apesar da chuva não ser torrencial, é sempre bom ter-lá de volta  





 imagem relativa à probabilidade de nuvens a precipitar.






  ao olhar para a imagem de satélite, está chuva é de nível baixo. Nem se percebe no infravermelho.... 
Como podem constatar pela imagem abaixo, este é o acumulado até ao momento pela estação do IPMA 





 não é diluviana, nem lá perto, mas já ajuda a sossegar a poeira e a saciar a vegetação


----------



## AzoresPower (5 Abr 2015 às 13:59)

Chove aqui em Angra, fraco a moderado.


----------



## Wessel1985 (5 Abr 2015 às 14:11)

Confirmo o que o AzoresPower disse ... Chove aqui por Angra como já não chovia há meses ou seja mais do que 5 ou 10 minutos ...


----------



## lserpa (5 Abr 2015 às 14:20)

Ultimo registo do acumulado pela estação do IPMA da Horta. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Já não me lembro da última vez que choveu seguido por estes lados.... De qualquer das formas, o céu a norte da Horta já se encontra praticamente limpo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  E esta é a do lado sul


----------



## Afgdr (5 Abr 2015 às 15:01)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu muito nublado, em algumas zonas encoberto e vento moderado.

Não chove ainda por aqui, mas para o fim do dia são esperados alguns aguaceiros, a ver vamos.

Uma Feliz Páscoa a todos.


----------



## Orion (5 Abr 2015 às 18:18)

Chuva fraca em PDL. Céu muito nublado como já não se via há meses. Ainda há muita incerteza para os próximos dias mas o anticiclone certamente voltará.

Boa Páscoa


----------



## lserpa (5 Abr 2015 às 18:21)

Orion disse:


> Chuva fraca em PDL. Céu muito nublado como já não se via há meses. Ainda há muita incerteza para os próximos dias mas o anticiclone certamente voltará.
> 
> Boa Páscoa


 o AA certamente dominará, para variar...


----------



## Azor (5 Abr 2015 às 19:44)

A última saída do GFS acabou por matar toda e qualquer esperança de ver chuva para a semana.
Enfim, já nem vale a pena ninguém se fiar em previsões (para quem levou o Inverno todo à espera de chuva).
Isto é um completo desastre atmosférico....
Arrisco mesmo a dizer que o anticiclone vai continuar reinando por aqui todo o santo ano...
Esperar que venha chuva a sério, ou que isto mude de uma vez por todas é apenas uma bonita ilusão.
Só regressarei para dar informações locais quando vier CHUVA. E de preferência a sério!
Fui!


----------



## lserpa (5 Abr 2015 às 19:48)

Azor disse:


> A última saída do GFS acabou por matar toda e qualquer esperança de ver chuva para a semana.
> Enfim, já nem vale a pena ninguém se fiar em previsões (para quem levou o Inverno todo à espera de chuva).
> Isto é um completo desastre atmosférico....
> Arrisco mesmo a dizer que o anticiclone vai continuar reinando por aqui todo o santo ano...
> Esperar que venha chuva a sério, ou que isto mude de uma vez por todas é apenas uma bonita uma ilusão.


Como tenho dito e repito... Os modelos meteorológicos estão totalmente descompassados... Já há tempos para cá que falha como as notas de 100... Nem a 24h são fiáveis por vezes...


----------



## Orion (6 Abr 2015 às 00:41)

Tendo por base a última saída do GFS, aqui está a previsão para a chuva acumulada nas próximas 192h:






Chuva de hoje nas Flores:






Horta:






Angra:






Ponta Delgada (aeroporto):






Observatório:






As previsões voltaram atrás e mantêm uma NAO positiva:






2015 iniciou mal e ao que parece vai continuar assim. O Verão vai ser penoso. Mais sorte para o outono/inverno (porque é pouco provável que haja uma mudança consistente de padrão).


----------



## Afgdr (6 Abr 2015 às 00:51)

Boa noite!

A partir do meio da tarde e até por volta das 18h, caiu algum chuvisco e chuva fraca em VFC, mas nada de muito significativo.

Agora à noite, notou-se um aumento da intensidade do vento. Neste momento, o céu está encoberto e o vento sopra moderado a fresco.


----------



## Orion (6 Abr 2015 às 01:06)

Infelizmente, o trajeto do núcleo depressionário (e frente associada) não contemplam o grupo oriental (movimentam-se para sudoeste):







Para fins de comparação, aqui está a progressão da frente (e água precipitável associada) excluindo o anticiclone:


----------



## Afgdr (6 Abr 2015 às 01:24)

Seguem-se outros registos de precipitação acumulada noutras estações meteorológicas ontem.
*
Precipitação acumulada - 05/04/2015

Estações meteorológicas Packet (APRS) de radioamadores:*
- Feteira (Horta), Faial: 5,6 mm
- Santa Cruz (Lagoa), São Miguel: 1,5 mm
- Fajã de Cima (Ponta Delgada), São Miguel: 2,5 mm
- Praia Formosa (Almagreira), Santa Maria: 1,3 mm
- São Roque do Pico, Pico: 0,3 mm

*Estações meteorológicas NETATMO:*
- Serreta (Angra do Heroísmo), Terceira: 1,1 mm

*Estações da Rede Hidrometeorológica dos Açores:*
- Ilha de São Miguel: Os valores da maioria das estações não chegaram a 1 mm, tendo sido 2,4 mm o valor mais elevado, registado na estação udométrica da Praia. Em algumas estações, não acumulou nada.
- Ilha de Santa Maria: Foram registados 1,2 mm na estação da Maia. Nas restantes estações, não acumulou nada.
*
*


----------



## lserpa (6 Abr 2015 às 01:28)

Afgdr disse:


> Seguem-se outros registos de precipitação acumulada noutras estações meteorológicas ontem.
> *
> Precipitação acumulada - 05/04/2015
> 
> ...


A do Pico parece estar offline.... Tentei hoje e estava sem dados


----------



## Afgdr (6 Abr 2015 às 01:53)

lserpa disse:


> A do Pico parece estar offline.... Tentei hoje e estava sem dados



Reparei nisso também, por isso não incluí na lista. Não está a transmitir qualquer dado, mas anteontem (dia 4) ainda estava online.

A precipitação que caiu hoje foi, como é óbvio, muito insuficiente. Os valores registados foram irrisórios. Os modelos apontam para um Abril seco, até pelo menos meados do mês, acompanhando o padrão de ausência de precipitação dos meses de Inverno. A partir daí, parece que o padrão meteorológico tende a mudar, a ver vamos. Mas é como vocês dizem, já nem a curto prazo os modelos acertam, muito menos a médio e longo prazo...


----------



## Orion (6 Abr 2015 às 15:32)

E... voltamos ao mesmo. Aonde vai parar o núcleo depressionário?


----------



## lserpa (6 Abr 2015 às 17:01)

Orion disse:


> E... voltamos ao mesmo. Aonde vai parar o núcleo depressionário?


É mesmo uma parvoíce!!! Quem dá mais? Lol


----------



## Orion (6 Abr 2015 às 17:53)

lserpa disse:


> É mesmo uma parvoíce!!! Quem dá mais? Lol



Incrível como os núcleos 'evitam' o arquipélago. Nos últimos tempos não vale a pena ver as várias saídas do GFS dada a grande variabilidade. Só compensa acompanhar poucas horas antes. Escrito isto, a última saída dá alguma esperança (que provavelmente será retirada na próxima saída):






Viria chuva relevante:






Trovoadas não seria de excluir. Mas ainda é cedo para análises extensas. É esperar pelo melhor.


----------



## Orion (6 Abr 2015 às 21:54)

Aguaceiro forte (durou +- 60 segundos) em PDL acompanhado por vento algo intenso.


----------



## Orion (6 Abr 2015 às 22:14)

Para variar nos modelos (os outros estão um bocado para o deprimente ):

Modelo japonês:











Modelo canadiano:











Modelo Britânico:


----------



## Orion (6 Abr 2015 às 23:05)

Mais um aguaceiro por PDL.

Nas estações do IPMA só aparece precipitação no Nordeste (1,5 mm).


----------



## Orion (7 Abr 2015 às 00:09)

'Dilúvio' em S. Jorge:






Ponta Delgada:






A surpresa do dia:






Em Sta. Maria:


----------



## Orion (7 Abr 2015 às 00:18)

Nova saída:











Seriam quase 2 dias com chuva.


----------



## Afgdr (7 Abr 2015 às 00:57)

Boa noite!

Neste momento, tudo calmo na Lagoa, céu encoberto e vento bonançoso/moderado. Ainda há poucos minutos, caiu um aguaceiro (passageiro) e durante 1/2 min a chuva carregou, mas depois passou a chuva fraca.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se em geral muito nublado/encoberto, com abertas. Desde o início da noite que têm caído alguns aguaceiros fracos/chuva fraca.


----------



## Orion (7 Abr 2015 às 00:59)

Não deixa de ser curiosa a situação de S. Jorge. Está quase a entrar no domínio do alerta amarelo (25-40 mm no espaço de 6 horas):

Em 3 horas (período entre as 21 e as 23h) já vai com 19.4 mm (7.3 + 7.5 + 4.6):






Adição

Registo oficial (última coluna da direita - precipitação):


----------



## lserpa (7 Abr 2015 às 01:44)

Orion disse:


> Não deixa de ser curiosa a situação de S. Jorge. Está quase a entrar no domínio do alerta amarelo (25-40 mm no espaço de 6 horas):
> 
> Em 3 horas (período entre as 21 e as 23h) já vai com 19.4 mm (7.3 + 7.5 + 4.6):
> 
> ...


Não é Alerta, mas sim Aviso. alerta é para as autoridades  pormenores


----------



## Afgdr (7 Abr 2015 às 01:57)

Orion disse:


> A surpresa do dia:




Contas feitas... 59,5 mm acumulados ontem... Incrível!


----------



## lserpa (7 Abr 2015 às 02:00)

Afgdr disse:


> Contas feitas... 59,5 mm acumulados ontem... Incrível!


Isso é onde? Tal chover!!! Aqui 0mm :/ São Jorge é uma barreira e tanto!


----------



## Afgdr (7 Abr 2015 às 02:04)

lserpa disse:


> Isso é onde? Tal chover!!! Aqui 0mm :/ São Jorge é uma barreira e tanto!



São registos da estação do Lombo, que fica perto da Lagoa do Fogo.

Chove novamente por aqui, mas nada de especial...


----------



## Orion (7 Abr 2015 às 02:37)

Afgdr disse:


> Contas feitas... 59,5 mm acumulados ontem... Incrível!



Vi agora. Nesse caso... Parece-me ser... demasiado bom para ser verdade. Às 16h do dia 5 estavam 0.2 acumulados. 4 horas depois estavam 32.6mm acumulados. Houve alguma super célula por cima da Lagoa do Fogo? 

O gráfico do dia 5 parece 'legítimo'. Mas ainda assim... Chuva dessa teria efeitos significativos. Até porque o acumulado nos dias 5 e 6 chega aos 93mm... Novamente, algo inacreditável tendo em conta o tempo vigente (e os acumulados registados em estações como Sete Cidades ou Tronqueira). O mais provável é que seja algum problema com a estação (sujidade). É uma pena. Essa quantidade não só é necessária mas poderia ser despejada na lagoa em segurança. Infelizmente agora fica-se na dúvida relativamente a essa estação. O que é, também, uma pena.

De resto, em PDL continuam os aguaceiros ocasionalmente moderados com vento forte a acompanhar.


----------



## Azor (7 Abr 2015 às 09:05)

Afgdr disse:


> Contas feitas... 59,5 mm acumulados ontem... Incrível!


Se não foi erro da estação, então ao menos fomos em parte salvos pela orografia da ilha. 
A questão orográfica em S. Miguel tem e sempre teve um peso determinante no desencadear da humidade e da precipitação.
Mas tentem comparar esses mesmos valores com os valores da costa norte. Nada a ver. A zona norte é sempre mais protegida pela barreira central da ilha (exceptuando-se o Nordeste e o Maciço das Sete Cidades )


----------



## lserpa (7 Abr 2015 às 11:09)

Azor disse:


> Se não foi erro da estação, então ao menos fomos em parte salvos pela orografia da ilha.
> A questão orográfica em S. Miguel tem e sempre teve um peso determinante no desencadear da humidade e da precipitação.
> Mas tentem comparar esses mesmos valores com os valores da costa norte. Nada a ver. A zona norte é sempre mais protegida pela barreira central da ilha (exceptuando-se o Nordeste e o Maciço das Sete Cidades )


Pode ser "chuva eólica" lol o vento deve ter mexido com o sensor... Isso já me aconteceu em casa na tempestade Nadine


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Abr 2015 às 16:59)

Boas ... Ontem fui caminhar por volta das 18 horas e chuviscava o que soube bem ... Também tivemos por aqui algum vento forte mas nenhum aguaceiro mais significativo desde ontem à tarde ... Hoje temos céu muito nublado mas nada de chuva por agora ...


----------



## Orion (7 Abr 2015 às 19:26)

Voltando à estação do Lombo... dia extraordinariamente ventoso:






Especulando um pouco. O aumento da intensidade do vento coincidiu com o início da precipitação 'anormal':






A evolução do vento não é linear como no fim do dia 5. Vendo o período entre os dias 5 e 7:






Na madrugada do dia 7 (+-6 da manhã) há um aumento significativo do vento mas não tão brutal como no dia 5. E também fazendo a comparação da velocidade com a direção do vento há variações brutais nesta última:






Comparando com as Furnas e Sete Cidades:






Todas registaram o aumento do vento mas a da Lombo tem (teve?) algum problema.

Por fim, comparando com a estação da Fogo III, que está muito perto da estação do Lombo:











Os 93mm foram registados com vento. Sem vento teriam sido muitos mais... honestamente não me parece Do meu conhecimento não haviam condições para que tal acontecesse.


----------



## AzoresPower (7 Abr 2015 às 19:34)

Boas.

Choveu fraco durante alguns momentos hoje, mas o que devo referir é que está bastante frio. Principalmente a comparar com as últimas semanas, hoje está um dia gelado. O vento ajuda nisso.


----------



## Orion (7 Abr 2015 às 19:43)

Por Ponta Delgada, o céu está tapado por nuvens médias/altas. Mais abaixo, os _cumulus_ seguem em filas vindas de nordeste. Foto para exemplificar:


----------



## Orion (7 Abr 2015 às 20:04)

E voltando à situação de S. Jorge do dia 6 para 7. 36.7mm em 7 horas:


----------



## Orion (7 Abr 2015 às 20:08)

E agora há concordância nos modelos (a ver se continua):


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2015 às 22:29)

Afgdr disse:


> Contas feitas... 59,5 mm acumulados ontem... Incrível!





Orion disse:


> Vi agora. Nesse caso... Parece-me ser... demasiado bom para ser verdade. Às 16h do dia 5 estavam 0.2 acumulados. 4 horas depois estavam 32.6mm acumulados. Houve alguma super célula por cima da Lagoa do Fogo?
> 
> O gráfico do dia 5 parece 'legítimo'. Mas ainda assim... Chuva dessa teria efeitos significativos. Até porque o acumulado nos dias 5 e 6 chega aos 93mm... Novamente, algo inacreditável tendo em conta o tempo vigente (e os acumulados registados em estações como Sete Cidades ou Tronqueira). O mais provável é que seja algum problema com a estação (sujidade). É uma pena. Essa quantidade não só é necessária mas poderia ser despejada na lagoa em segurança. Infelizmente agora fica-se na dúvida relativamente a essa estação. O que é, também, uma pena.
> 
> De resto, em PDL continuam os aguaceiros ocasionalmente moderados com vento forte a acompanhar.





Azor disse:


> Se não foi erro da estação, então ao menos fomos em parte salvos pela orografia da ilha.





lserpa disse:


> Pode ser "chuva eólica" lol o vento deve ter mexido com o sensor... Isso já me aconteceu em casa na tempestade Nadine



Não tenho dúvidas de que se trata de erro da estação do Lombo.

Basta comparar com as restantes seis estações à volta mais próximas (já sem contar com todas as outras estações da ilha e cujos acumulados são todos coerentes entre si):








As estações de comparação são as udométricas (U a verde) e outra meteorológica (M).

Além disso como é que numa situação de fluxo de N/NE a estação mais a sul da Lagoa do Fogo, e que nem é a mais elevada, regista tais diferenças, ao longo de horas consecutivas durante dois dias, para as outras estações?
A situação não era de células estacionárias e de grande extensão vertical mas uma simples corrente rápida de N com nuvens sem desenvolvimento.

O "acidente" na estação terá ocorrido entre as 20h e as 21h de dia 5, altura a partir da qual passa a registar acumulados em 10 minutos e horários exorbitantes enquanto as outras estações se mantém a zero até às 5h do dia seguinte! Em nove horas a estação do Lombo acumula 78,1 mm enquanto as outras seis acumulam 0,0 ou 0,1 ou 0,2mm. Isto numa corrente de norte


----------



## Afgdr (8 Abr 2015 às 00:57)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se em geral muito nublado a encoberto. Durante a madrugada, caíram alguns aguaceiros. De manhã, o sol espreitou.

Os dias de ontem e hoje foram dias frios. Apesar de a temperatura não ser muito baixa, o ventou ajudou na sensação de frio.


----------



## lserpa (8 Abr 2015 às 01:08)

StormRic disse:


> Não tenho dúvidas de que se trata de erro da estação do Lombo.
> 
> Basta comparar com as restantes seis estações à volta mais próximas (já sem contar com todas as outras estações da ilha e cujos acumulados são todos coerentes entre si):
> 
> ...


... Apesar de não se conseguir provar, aposto mesmo que tal desvio foi originado pelo vento,  e já estive a ver o Rapid development thunderstorm e não há registo de células com potencial para tal!


----------



## Orion (8 Abr 2015 às 19:35)

O núcleo depressionário parece estar garantido. A posição do mesmo, que é algo determinante para a precipitação subsequente, é ainda uma incógnita:












Infelizmente, as últimas saídas apontam para uma posição mais a este. Algo em que os acumulados previstos pelo GFS  (a 192h) têm vindo a insistir. A maioria da precipitação ficará a noroeste, no mar, devido à ação do anticiclone. A sudeste dos Açores (incluindo o continente) os acumulados mais significativos serão devido, novamente, à depressão e respetivo trajeto:






Por PDL, céu muito nublado com abertas:






Felizmente está a chover no norte da ilha.

Praia de Sta. Bárbara:






Poços das Capelas:






Dando uma vista de olhos pelas várias estações em S. Miguel, houve, em termos gerais, precipitação na maioria. Contudo, em quantidades muito reduzidas.

Imagem de satélite de hoje dos Açores:






O grupo ocidental parece ter tido um dia de verão (que é uma infeliz novidade) com céu limpo (vista de Sta. Cruz das Flores):






Para terminar, algo muito recente cá no sítio: A Ryanair


----------



## Afgdr (9 Abr 2015 às 00:54)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco. A temperatura está na casa dos 13ºC.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado a encoberto, com abertas. Caíram alguns aguaceiros na madrugada.

O dia foi novamente frio...


----------



## Orion (9 Abr 2015 às 01:12)

Em S. Miguel a lagoa de S. Brás já atingiu o mínimo do ano passado:






Igual situação na lagoa do Fogo:






A lagoa do congro também não está em bom estado:






Relativamente aos Caldeirões, a cascata está saudável. A ribeira nem por isso:






No Pico, a lagoa do Caiado não está bem:






Não admira porque a precipitação está em mínimos do verão passado:






Em Sta. Maria apenas escolhi uma estação porque as restantes duas (meteorológicas) apresentam registos muito irregulares. A precipitação está abaixo do pior período do ano passado (Maio):


----------



## Orion (9 Abr 2015 às 01:25)

Das três lagoas principais de S. Miguel, a lagoa das Furnas apresenta-se como o caso mais grave:






Adição:






Quase a atingir mínimos de 2013 (início da monotorização).


----------



## Orion (9 Abr 2015 às 16:10)

Boa tarde. Pelos Açores, continuam as condições meteorológicas paradoxais:






Por PDL, céu muito nublado. Céu limpo nos restantes grupos, sendo visível um pouco de neve no topo da montanha do Pico.

S. Miguel:






Corvo:






Horta:






Pico:






O fim de semana promete ser muito tempestuoso com rajadas de vento até 85 Km/h. Novamente, há alguma discordância na precipitação prevista:

GFS (acumulado a 120 horas):






ECM:





















Isto depois, tendo em conta o regime de precipitação, haverão uns mais afortunados do que outros. O mesmo se aplica às trovoadas:


----------



## Wessel1985 (9 Abr 2015 às 18:05)

Por aqui temos mais uma vez um lindo dia de sol já a lembrar o Verão ...


----------



## AzoresPower (9 Abr 2015 às 19:43)

Aqui por Angra é como o Wessel1985 diz, um dia a lembrar o Verão. Céu aberto.

Durante a tarde houve temperaturas de 19-20ºC, de momento sigo com 17ºC.


----------



## lserpa (9 Abr 2015 às 20:11)

Boas. 
Cá pela Horta também foi um dia limpo e calmo, com temperaturas agradáveis na tarde,  certamente em alguns locais ultrapassaram os 20°C.

Mas o que é certo é que já estou farto de bom tempo... Para amanhã e dias subsequentes parece que a coisa promete 




A precipitação será até ver, a rondar os limites inferiores do aviso amarelo no grupo central... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Se as condições se mantiverem como o GFS demonstra, parece que vamos ter uma boa chuvada, possível trovoada e granizo. Não esquecendo toneladas de neve na montanha do pico... No Faial, em São Jorge  e possivelmente na terceira, Nos pontos mais altos penso que haverá condições para a queda ocasional de algum sleet... 
Espero mesmo que este padrão se mantenha ou piore ainda mais


----------



## AzoresPower (9 Abr 2015 às 23:00)

Houve um dia no ano passado que nunca mais esquecerei. Fui para a costa Norte e quando começou a anoitecer foram trovoadas seguidas. Nem davam 15 segundos de descanso. Via-se os relâmpagos, os estrondos eram fortíssimos, um espetáculo.

Estive também em Sta. Bárbara com temperaturas de 1~0ºC, neve (mais parecia gelo quando lá cheguei, a neve já tinha derretido).

E o dia em que foram registadas rajadas superiores a 200 km/h...

Lembro-me da terrível enxurrada da Agualva e do dilúvio no Porto Judeu há uns aninhos.

Ondas gigantes do furacão Hercules. 8-10 metros.

Este ano nem parece Inverno. O tempo está seco, céu aberto, já usei mais vezes t-shirt e calções este inverno que em muitas primaveras passadas.

Espero que se mantenha este padrão ou que piore (atenção, sem exageros, não quero ver estragos/danos em nada).

Isto não é o nosso Inverno. De inverno só houve 2 dias e foram esta semana. E foram dias de inverno calmo.


----------



## Orion (10 Abr 2015 às 00:16)

Espero estar completamente errado mas é possível que o evento meteorológico deste fim de semana seja um _flop_ espetacular para o grupo oriental. A volatilidade é inquietante. Ver-se-á.


----------



## Orion (10 Abr 2015 às 00:46)

Publico aqui esta foto de hoje dos Açores. Tem a particularidade de mostrar o grupo ocidental - especialmente a ilha das Flores - sem nuvens, algo surpreendentemente mais difícil quando comparando com as outras ilhas:






A frente fria prevista para amanhã:






Já é visível no satélite:






Também é visível que há convecção relevante:






Os dados de amanhã serão decisivos


----------



## lserpa (10 Abr 2015 às 01:25)

Orion disse:


> Publico aqui esta foto de hoje dos Açores. Tem a particularidade de mostrar o grupo ocidental - especialmente a ilha das Flores - sem nuvens, algo surpreendentemente mais difícil quando comparando com as outras ilhas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esperemos que continue com força e que alague bem as ilhas... Estamos a atingir mínimos de Julho, o que é terrivelmente mau.


----------



## Afgdr (10 Abr 2015 às 01:39)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco. A temperatura ronda os 11ºC.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se inicialmente muito nublado/encoberto, com abertas a partir do meio da tarde, acabando por se tornar limpo.

Segundo as previsões do IPMA, no sábado:
*Grupo Ocidental* - Períodos de chuva e aguaceiros, vento muito fresco a forte com rajadas até 95 km/h e descida acentuada da temperatura
*Grupo Central* - Períodos de chuva e aguaceiros, vento muito fresco a forte com rajadas até 95 km/h e descida acentuada da temperatura
*Grupo Oriental* - Períodos de chuva e aguaceiros, vento fresco a muito fresco com rajadas até 70 km/h e descida da temperatura

No domingo:
*Grupo Ocidental* - Aguaceiros e vento muito fresco com rajadas até 65 km/h, tornando-se fraco
*Grupo Central* - Aguaceiros e vento fresco a muito fresco com rajadas até 60 km/h
*Grupo Oriental* - Aguaceiros pontualmente fortes e vento inicialmente moderado, tornando-se forte com rajadas até 75 km/h


O fim-de-semana promete... A ver vamos...


----------



## Orion (10 Abr 2015 às 01:47)

Afgdr disse:


> O fim-de-semana promete... A ver vamos...



Reforço o otimismo do IPMA relativamente a domingo:



> *GRUPO ORIENTAL*
> 
> Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas.
> Aguaceiros pontualmente FORTES.



Isto não está previsto nas outras ilhas. O bom é que pode haver alguma trovoada mais isolada. O mau é que a precipitação pode ser bastante fragmentada e dispersa.

Mas não deixa de ser curioso os 8 graus previstos para sábado. Estamos em Abril. Isso são temperaturas de Janeiro. De facto, está tudo confuso


----------



## Afgdr (10 Abr 2015 às 01:55)

As previsões são bastante generosas em termos de neve para a Montanha do Pico. Deverá nevar bem no sábado.

Previsões de neve para a Montanha do Pico aos 2351 m:




​

Aos 1500 m:


----------



## lserpa (10 Abr 2015 às 01:55)

Orion disse:


> Acrecento o otimismo do IPMA relativamente a domingo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pois, creio que poderemos ter algum granizo associado possíveis células convectivas frontais, conjugado com a temperatura do ar no pós frontal, acho bastante plausível que isso possa acontecer no grupo ocidental e no central Domingo...


----------



## lserpa (10 Abr 2015 às 08:45)

Bom dia 





 e que seja o dia do início da mudança de padrão atmosférico


----------



## Azor (10 Abr 2015 às 10:58)

Afgdr disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco. A temperatura ronda os 11ºC.
> 
> ...




As tais previsões dos aguaceiros fortes na minha opinião tem a ver com a possível previsão da posição da depressão que parece que trará mais instabilidade ao nível de aguaceiros para o Grupo Oriental.
É claro que neste grupo também será possível queda de granizo (e quem sabe até de neve) nas cotas acima dos 900 metros.
A ver vamos


----------



## Azor (10 Abr 2015 às 11:51)

Se bem que na minha opinião a unica ilha que será a feliz contemplada (previsível) será o Pico.
Sejamos sinceros, nevar nos Açores e na Madeira não é assim tão fácil como se possa pensar.
O efeito da maritimidade aqui é enorme. Os Açores são ainda mais oceânicos do que a Madeira, e como consequência disso, apenas as ilhas com as altitudes mais elevadas é que verão (pela teoria) os seus cumes mais altos sempre coroados de branco.
Quase que aposto que para além das temperaturas fresquinhas que se avizinham, algumas ilhas (as mais altas) é que poderão ainda constatar algum granizo nas suas serras....


----------



## lserpa (10 Abr 2015 às 13:50)

Azor disse:


> Se bem que na minha opinião a unica ilha que será a feliz contemplada (previsível) será o Pico.
> Sejamos sinceros, nevar nos Açores e na Madeira não é assim tão fácil como se possa pensar.
> O efeito da maritimidade aqui é enorme. Os Açores são ainda mais oceânicos do que a Madeira, e como consequência disso, apenas as ilhas com as altitudes mais elevadas é que verão (pela teoria) os seus cumes mais altos sempre coroados de branco.
> Quase que aposto que para além das temperaturas fresquinhas que se avizinham, algumas ilhas (as mais altas) é que poderão ainda constatar algum granizo nas suas serras....



Sem dúvida, no Pico isso será garantido e com uns bons Centímetros de acumulação. Por registos antigos que tirei em anos anteriores na Horta, todas as vezes que nevou na Zona da Caldeira a 908mt de altitude,(altitude máxima 1041 Mt), a temperatura à cota 0, era no máximo de 7.2ºC, sendo que a essa temperatura a neve teve origem em células convectivas consideráveis. Agora só resta saber a ISO 0 a 850HPA por que cota andará, quando mais afundar a depressão, mais baixas as cotas serão... mas tenho pouca esperança que isso se verifique, pois a pressão prevista pelo GFS anda na casa dos 1016/1018hpas o que é bastante elevado... Mas, veremos o que nos vai trazer o Coelhinho da Pascoa atrasado


----------



## Orion (10 Abr 2015 às 21:51)

Boa noite.

Vendo novamente os modelos, em termos gerais, mantenho o que escrevi. Penso que é um evento muito volátil. A disposição da precipitação é esta para as próximas 72 horas (GFS):






Para demonstrar a volatilidade da precipitação, basta ver o Hirlam (precipitação em 6 horas - 11 de Abril):

08:00:





14:00





20:00





02:00 - 12 de Abril





Neste cenário, o grupo central teria um dilúvio. O oriental teria uma surpresa.

Existe potencial para trovoadas:
















O vento e a chuva poderão ser uma preocupação no grupo ocidental (modelo Arome - dependendo da saída):

Saída 12h:











Já vi a situação melhor (relativamente à chuva)


----------



## Afgdr (11 Abr 2015 às 00:55)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento bonançoso.

Hoje, foi um dia de Verão por São Miguel, com muito sol. O céu apresentou-se em geral limpo, por vezes pouco nublado.

Que venha a chuva!


----------



## Afgdr (11 Abr 2015 às 01:38)

Está em vigor um *aviso amarelo* para os Grupos Ocidental e Central devido a precipitação pontualmente forte e a vento forte a muito forte.

Hoje, o IPMA prevê no:
*Grupo Ocidental* - Nas duas ilhas, períodos de chuva que poderão ser fortes, passando a aguaceiros, vento forte a muito forte com rajadas até 100 km/h e descida acentuada da temperatura
*Grupo Central* - Períodos de chuva que poderão ser fortes em todas as ilhas, passando a aguaceiros; vento muito fresco a forte em todas as ilhas, com rajadas até 95 km/h no Faial e no Pico, até 90 km/h na Graciosa e na Terceira e até 85 km/h em São Jorge; descida acentuada da temperatura em todas as ilhas
*Grupo Oriental* - Nas duas ilhas,  períodos de chuva, passando a aguaceiros, vento inicialmente moderado, tornando-se fresco a muito fresco com rajadas até 75 km/h e descida da temperatura



*Aviso meteorológico 11/2015, emitido pelo SRPCBA*


----------



## lserpa (11 Abr 2015 às 13:42)

Boa tarde, cá pela Horta sigo com, vento forte, chuva forte e trovoada... Queda acentuada da temperatura  Bom fim de semana


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Abr 2015 às 13:46)

Boas ... Por aqui céu muito nublado, chuva fraca e vento com rajadas moderadas a fortes ... Parece que pode ser desta que vamos ter dias de Inverno a sério por aqui ... Será? Este início de tarde é prometedor ...


----------



## lserpa (11 Abr 2015 às 13:49)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Boas ... Por aqui céu muito nublado, chuva fraca e vento com rajadas moderadas a fortes ... Parece que pode ser desta que vamos ter dias de Inverno a sério por aqui ... Será? Este início de tarde é prometedor ...


. Segundo o nowcast que estou a acompanhar,  a chuva já está à porta da Terceira  embora o RDT não apresente células que possam proporcionar D.E. Mas veremos....


----------



## lserpa (11 Abr 2015 às 13:54)

Ultimas imagens, como se pode observar, há um belo desenvolvimento  e estão bem carregadinhas de agua


----------



## lserpa (11 Abr 2015 às 14:08)

sigo com um acumulado de 10.1mm e agora chove 1.1mm/H e houve já uma rotação do vento e acalmou bastante


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Abr 2015 às 14:33)

lserpa disse:


> . Segundo o nowcast que estou a acompanhar,  a chuva já está à porta da Terceira  embora o RDT não apresente células que possam proporcionar D.E. Mas veremos....




Como o Lserpa previu temos agora mais chuva aqui pela Terceira mas ainda nenhum aguaceiro torrencial ... 

Curiosamente o vento decresceu um pouco após a vinda da chuva ...


----------



## StormRic (11 Abr 2015 às 14:51)

Finalmente!

Corvo: 19,0 mm
Flores: 20,9 mm
Horta: 14,2 mm
Pico: 12,7 mm
São Jorge: 10,2 mm
Graciosa: 10,0 mm

restantes ilhas ainda zero, lá chegará.

Últimas horas:


----------



## Orion (11 Abr 2015 às 15:27)

E na previsão para amanhã...



> *GRUPO ORIENTAL*
> Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas.
> Aguaceiros mais frequentes durante a madrugada e manhã.



Os aguaceiros fortes desaparecem. Por outras palavras, o enfraquecimento da frente vai ainda ser pior do que esperado.


----------



## lserpa (11 Abr 2015 às 15:36)

[ QUOTE="Orion, post: 483877, member: 3817"]E na previsão para amanhã...



Os aguaceiros fortes desaparecem. Por outras palavras, o enfraquecimento da frente vai ainda ser pior do que esperado.[/QUOTE] 





houve realmente uma redução da racio de precipitação, o azul mais claro corresponde a 3mm/h... Por cá ainda tive o prazer de apanhar trovoada, embora tenha sido de passagem rápida.


----------



## Orion (11 Abr 2015 às 15:52)

Hirlam - 02:00 de logo; precipitação em 6 horas:






ECM - 12 horas:






GFS - próximas 36 horas:






Avizinha-se um fiasco


----------



## Orion (11 Abr 2015 às 16:08)

Vendo a precipitação e as imagens de satélite. As Flores tiveram mais precipitação (tiveram um pico de chuva mas a mesma tem sido mais ou menos distribuída, se bem que irregularmente):











Comparando com a Horta, a precipitação foi ainda mais irregular:











Visualmente a frente parece ter estreitado ligeiramente e a convecção aumentou no grupo central. Como não há detetor de trovoadas e muito menos radar...

É esperar. Mas como anteriormente mencionado o mais provável é que o grupo oriental receba os restos. É a sina deste ano.


----------



## Orion (11 Abr 2015 às 16:21)

Após a passagem da frente, dia primaveril nas Flores:






Volto a publicar a imagem de satélite:






A mancha de nuvens, correspondente à linha pré-frontal por cima de S. Miguel, é claramente visível na Ribeira Grande (norte da ilha):


----------



## Azor (11 Abr 2015 às 17:39)

Orion disse:


> o mais provável é que o grupo oriental receba os restos.



O GFS até que é generoso na precipitação para o Grupo Oriental para quem não vê chuva há imenso tempo. 

Por aqui o tempo ameaça, e o vento sopra e de que maneira....mas chuva até agora nada (pelo menos aqui pela zona oeste)

Veremos o que nos sai na rifa desta vez!


]


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Abr 2015 às 17:59)

Por aqui tem chovido a tarde toda de uma forma constante mas não tivemos até agora nenhum aguaceiro forte ... Mas ao menos já é alguma coisa ...


----------



## Afgdr (11 Abr 2015 às 18:58)

Boa tarde!

Neste momento, o céu encontra-se encoberto e o vento sopra fresco a muito fresco. Até meio da tarde, o céu apresentou alguns cirrus e outras nuvens ténues, não sei precisar o tipo e fez algum sol.

Está em vigor um um *aviso amarelo* para os Grupos Central e Oriental devido a precipitação pontualmente forte.


----------



## Orion (11 Abr 2015 às 19:07)

Azor disse:


> O GFS até que é generoso na precipitação para o Grupo Oriental para quem não vê chuva há imenso tempo.



Verdade. Mas escrevi o que escrevi devido à saída anterior do GFS. A mais recente aumentou a precipitação. Ainda bem 

Em Ponta Delgada, começam agora as 'hostilidades'.  moderada com rajadas de vento.

Adição: 

A frente ainda apresenta convecção assinalável:


----------



## Afgdr (11 Abr 2015 às 19:14)

Deve estar a nevar bem no Pico. As previsões do Mountain-Forecast.com apontam para acumulações altas, principalmente aos 2351 metros.

*Previsões de neve para a Montanha do Pico aos 2351 m*







*Aos 1500 m*


----------



## Orion (11 Abr 2015 às 19:15)

Há uma coisa boa que poderá trazer mais precipitação ao grupo oriental. O núcleo depressionário é novamente formado por cima do grupo anteriormente mencionado ao invés de no mar a leste:


----------



## Afgdr (11 Abr 2015 às 19:32)

Caiu um aguaceiro há poucos minutos aqui na Lagoa... Neste momento, apenas chuva fraca...


----------



## João Pedro (11 Abr 2015 às 19:54)

Afgdr disse:


> Deve estar a nevar bem no Pico. As previsões do Mountain-Forecast.com apontam para acumulações altas, principalmente aos 2351 metros.


Então amanhã queremos fotos do Pico nevado!


----------



## Orion (11 Abr 2015 às 21:23)

Uma célula com maior atividade está prestes a alcançar a ponta oeste da ilha de S. Miguel:


----------



## Orion (11 Abr 2015 às 21:26)

O Hirlam carrega na chuva (acumulado desde as 18 até às 02:00):


----------



## Orion (11 Abr 2015 às 21:32)

Já é bem visível a formação do núcleo depressionário:







É também muito interessante ver a diferença de temperaturas no grupo oriental:


----------



## Orion (11 Abr 2015 às 21:43)

Para demonstrar o enfraquecimento da frente ao longo do dia:

5:00 UTC - Grupo Ocidental:






12:45 UTC - Grupo Central:






20:00 UTC - Grupo Oriental:






E um compósito a cores da frente quando estava sobre o grupo central (contornos das ilhas realçados):


----------



## Orion (11 Abr 2015 às 22:32)

Penso que o membro @lserpa poderá complementar estas informações. O membro @Gerofil, a quem agradeço, alertou-me para esta situação que ocorreu por volta das 11 da manhã de hoje nas Feteiras, Horta:











http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IAORESFE2#history

Algo também observado pela estação do IPMA:






Incrível a queda da temperatura.


----------



## Orion (11 Abr 2015 às 22:47)

Complementando a publicação anterior, o grupo ocidental, que presenciou a frente com mais força, também teve variações interessantes na temperatura:

Nas Flores - 13,9º às 8h; 11,5º às 9h; 10,5º às 12h e 12,8º às 14h






No Corvo - 14º às 8h; 11,8º às 9h; 10,6º às 12h; 13,2º às 14h


----------



## lserpa (11 Abr 2015 às 22:48)

Orion disse:


> Penso que o membro @lserpa poderá complementar estas informações. O membro @Gerofil, a quem agradeço, alertou-me para esta situação que ocorreu por volta das 11 da manhã de hoje nas Feteiras, Horta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim, confirmo essa situação, ocorreu uma mudança extremamente rápida na temperatura, visualmente foi algo fenomenal, escureceu muito, momentos antes de o céu desabar, foi um choque de temperatura brutal, houve um cisalhamento  das massas de ar como podem constatar nos gráficos acima. Com isto, abateu-se chuva FORTE, acompanhada de trovoada e rajadas de vento forte, em que, inicialmente de SW, rodando quase imediatamente para NW. Não vi qual foi o CAPE nem o LI na altura, mas deveria estar algo engraçado é interessante. Sim, volto a afirmar, foi algo digno de se apreciar


----------



## Orion (11 Abr 2015 às 22:52)

A estação do Pico também registou o evento do Faial (à exceção do vento):


----------



## Orion (11 Abr 2015 às 22:57)

Infelizmente as estações da Terceira estão _off _(o vento levou-as)_ _. Nas restantes duas ilhas (com especial ênfase na Graciosa - queda de quase 5º numa hora):


----------



## lserpa (11 Abr 2015 às 23:02)

Também será interessante referir a temperatura em São Caetano neste momento, está localizada a uma cota de 720 metros aproximadamente. Apesar da precipitação ser fraca.


----------



## lserpa (11 Abr 2015 às 23:07)

lserpa disse:


> Sim, confirmo essa situação, ocorreu uma mudança extremamente rápida na temperatura, visualmente foi algo fenomenal, escureceu muito, momentos antes de o céu desabar, foi um choque de temperatura brutal, houve um cisalhamento  das massas de ar como podem constatar nos gráficos acima. Com isto, abateu-se chuva FORTE, acompanhada de trovoada e rajadas de vento forte, em que, inicialmente de SW, rodando quase imediatamente para NW. Não vi qual foi o CAPE nem o LI na altura, mas deveria estar algo engraçado é interessante. Sim, volto a afirmar, foi algo digno de se apreciar



Esta foi a foto do spotAzores que tirei na altura.






Acho que esta foto demonstra bem o que estava a tentar explicar.


----------



## Orion (11 Abr 2015 às 23:09)

Em Sta. Maria só 0.2 mm na estação da Maia. Em PDL:






O satélite mostra um pequeno agravamento da chuva (manchas verdes pouco percetíveis):


----------



## lserpa (11 Abr 2015 às 23:14)

Sim, estas estão a aparecer no RDT, são células ativas e em desenvolvimento, e têm probabilidade de provocar DEs.


----------



## lserpa (11 Abr 2015 às 23:21)

lserpa disse:


> Sim, estas estão a aparecer no RDT, são células ativas e em desenvolvimento, e têm probabilidade de provocar DEs.







Cá está a imagem de satélite com a respetiva RDT


----------



## Afgdr (12 Abr 2015 às 00:57)

A noite tem sido marcada por alguns aguaceiros e também chuva fraca. Neste momento, não chove.

Seguem-se os valores da precipitação acumulada hoje em algumas estações meteorológicas amadoras.

*Precipitação acumulada - 11/04/2015

Estações meteorológicas Packet (APRS) de radioamadores:*
- Feteira (Horta), Faial: 12,7 mm
- Santa Cruz (Lagoa), São Miguel: 6,3 mm
- São Roque do Pico, Pico: 20,3 mm

*Estações meteorológicas NETATMO:*
- Serreta (Angra do Heroísmo), Terceira: 11,8 mm


----------



## Orion (12 Abr 2015 às 01:01)

Em Ponta Delgada, o ambiente está calmo. Voltando ao satélite:






A frente começa a partir. Os acumulados na ponta oeste de S. Miguel:






Relativamente à precipitação em Ponta Delgada (e tendo em conta que a estação do aeroporto não dá este dado):






Em Sta. Maria, que ainda pode ter alguma precipitação significativa (a estação do IPMA não dá precipitação e suspeito que 2 das 3 estações da rede hidrometeorológica estejam com falta de manutenção):






Vi num jornal uma notícia em que os produtores queixavam-se que a falta de chuva está a prejudicar o gado em Sta. Maria (as rações, se não me engano, estão a acabar). Bom, o martírio vai continuar.

No centro e este da ilha de S. Miguel:






O núcleo depressionário pode trazer alguma precipitação mas não será nada de especial. A precipitação nos pontos altos foi ao encontro das previsões mas considero um fiasco. Ainda não é desta que o padrão muda. 

Daqui a 3 dias deverá passar mais uma frente. Ao que tudo indica, a frente irá dissipar-se aquando da chegada de S. Miguel:






No dia 19 uma depressão traria muita chuva para o arquipélago. Qual a exceção? O grupo oriental:






É hábito dizer-se: É mau de mais para ser verdade. Mas neste caso é mesmo mau e verdade


----------



## Orion (12 Abr 2015 às 01:13)

A frente já não paira sobre S. Miguel. Resta só Sta. Maria:






A chuva e o vento forte 'esfumaram-se' desta madrugada.


----------



## Orion (12 Abr 2015 às 02:06)

O IPMA lança mais um aviso amarelo:


----------



## Azor (12 Abr 2015 às 11:24)

Orion disse:


> No dia 19 uma depressão traria muita chuva para o arquipélago. Qual a exceção? O grupo oriental:



Calma!
Que pessimismo!
Os Açores territorialmente são imensamente grandes, e o tempo no Grupo Central e Oriental não é todo o mesmo do Faial à Terceira, ou de São Miguel a Santa Maria, e em consequência disso temos de ter sempre muito cuidado ao fazer previsões para um só grupo, englobando tudo dentro do mesmo saco, por isso sempre fui apologista de particularizar as previsões por ilhas desde sempre.
Além do mais, previsões a essa distância nem vale a pena levar em conta.
Tudo terá a ver com a posição que a depressão irá tomar devido ao bloqueio a Leste dos Açores, mas ainda não se tem certezas em concreto se a mesma vai ficar mais afastada ou mais próxima do arquipélago.

Nesta nova actualização, a Terceira também faria parte da excepção







Mas já no dia 25 haveria um dilúvio para as 3 ilhas orientais dos Açores. Vamos ver o que aí vem, mas certamente serão tempos mais animados para os Açores do que os últimos dias actuais.


----------



## Azor (12 Abr 2015 às 11:30)

Ontem registei uma mínima de 7 ºC a uma altitude de 250 m.
Por agora sigo com 12 ºC e o tempo alternando com aguaceiros. Creio que deve ter caído algum granizo nas serras mais altas.
O vento também sopra de momento com alguma intensidade do quadrante N.
De resto, a ilha amanheceu mais verde graças à chuva de ontem à noite, mas isto ainda está muito longe de chegar aos valores normais....


----------



## AzoresPower (12 Abr 2015 às 12:36)

Bom dia.

Ontem o vento esteve forte na Terceira mas esperava mais chuva. Caiu uns bons aguaceiros, é certo, mas nada que dê para contrabalançar a seca que tem sido o Inverno. De realçar uma grande descida de temperaturas ontem. Sigo com 12ºC.

Posto isto, melhores tempos verão.

Será Abril águas mil? Não sei, mas pela menos será mais água que no resto do Inverno todo.

Esperar para ver, quem sabe o que este mês nos reserva?


----------



## AzoresPower (12 Abr 2015 às 13:04)

Vamos só por um momento apreciar e esquecer que são modelos a 324h...


----------



## Afgdr (12 Abr 2015 às 14:08)

Boa tarde!

O dia tem sido marcado por aguaceiros fortes desde o início da manhã. Arrisco-me a dizer que choveu mais até agora do que aquilo que choveu durante todo o dia de ontem.

Segue-se uma fotografia do Spotazores aqui da Lagoa durante um aguaceiro forte por volta das 10h30.






​


Azor disse:


> Creio que deve ter caído algum granizo nas serras mais altas.



O último aguaceiro forte que caiu aqui há cerca de 1h foi acompanhado de granizo. Têm caído aguaceiros fortes aí pela tua zona?


----------



## lserpa (12 Abr 2015 às 14:13)

Boa tarde, sigo com seu muito nublado, o vento está muito vivo ainda aqui pela Horta, daqui da varanda , consigo ver o mar bravo na Madalena do Pico e claro, o pico aos poucos vai levantando o véu e já mostra a sua neve, a qual deve rondar os 1300 ou 1400 metros.
Na minha estação registei esta noite 9,2°C, no instituto Príncipe Alberto Do Mónaco foi registado uma mínima de 8,3°C 
Podemos ver no quadro que coloco abaixo as rajadas na casa dos 80km/h e as temperaturas registradas.





Apesar da foto não ser das melhores, tive que utilizar zoom para se perceber a neve na montanha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bom domingo


----------



## Azor (12 Abr 2015 às 14:46)

Afgdr disse:


> Têm caído aguaceiros fortes aí pela tua zona?



Aqui pela minha zona os aguaceiros têm sido apenas fortes, mas por relatos de vizinhos meus, para os lados das Cumeeiras, há notícias de granizo.
As Cummeiras rondam os 700 m mais coisa menos coisa, tendo a maior elevação aqui da zona oeste a altitude máxima cerca de 873 m no Pico das Éguas http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pico_das_Éguas


----------



## Azor (12 Abr 2015 às 14:49)

AzoresPower disse:


> Vamos só por um momento apreciar e esquecer que são modelos a 324h...



Por enquanto só nos resta apreciar e nada mais...


----------



## Azor (12 Abr 2015 às 15:06)

Temos de ter sempre muita cautela ao sermos fatalistas ou optimistas demais, antes de analisarmos cartas a mais de 100 h de distância.

Segundo a última (nova) actualização, a  princípio, a excepção à regra será primeiramente os Grupos Central e Oriental








Depois nos dias subsequentes a instabilidade poderá já englobar todos os grupos.















Perante este panorama, acredito que se possam desenvolver (em algumas ilhas) algumas células convectivas mais intensas proporcionadas pelo efeito de bloqueio a Leste, mas vamos esperar mais alguns dias para ver.


----------



## Orion (12 Abr 2015 às 16:14)

João Pedro disse:


> Então amanhã queremos fotos do Pico nevado!



O topo continua nublado:






Mas está longe de haver muita neve:






A primeira foto do @lserpa é mais esclarecedora.


----------



## lserpa (12 Abr 2015 às 16:52)

Montanha do pico.
Foto tirada hoje por um colega meu. Corresponde a mais ou menos aos 1350 metros de altitude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Autor João Oliveira


----------



## João Pedro (12 Abr 2015 às 17:11)

Boa acumulação a 1000 metros do topo. Lá para cima deve estar ainda mais interessante!


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2015 às 17:39)

lserpa disse:


> Montanha do pico.
> Foto tirada hoje por um colega meu. Corresponde a mais ou menos aos 1350 metros de altitude



Fantástico! Nunca supus que a essa altitude pudesse estar assim. Uma paisagem surrealista quase. Boas fotos!


----------



## Orion (12 Abr 2015 às 17:55)

Chuva no mar - Nordeste (à direita):






A Lagoa das Sete Cidades também está a ter precipitação 'exclusiva' :


----------



## Orion (12 Abr 2015 às 18:03)

A depressão que ontem passou pelo grupo oriental continua no seu caminho. Próximo destino: Madeira (onde já está em vigor um aviso amarelo):












20h de amanhã:


----------



## Orion (12 Abr 2015 às 18:06)

Compósito a cores de hoje - o pós frontal:






Adição:

O compósito reflete os _cumulus_ baixos e dispersos. De cá de baixo vê-se isto:


----------



## Azor (12 Abr 2015 às 18:22)

Quarta Feira penso que vem uma frente de fraca actividade.
O próximo fim de semana parece que nos reserva algumas surpresas...


----------



## Azor (12 Abr 2015 às 18:24)

Orion disse:


>



Os níveis da Lagoa estão bastante baixos... tanto que a ribeira que tem origem nesta lagoa e desagua nos Mosteiros está seca este ano....


----------



## Wessel1985 (12 Abr 2015 às 18:34)

Aqui por Angra desde o fim da tarde de ontem não se verificou mais precipitação significativa embora o tempo continue com céu nublado mas com boas abertas ... Um bom fim de semana a todos ...


----------



## Orion (12 Abr 2015 às 19:10)

Será o mesmo arco-irís (visto desde a praia do Pópulo -1 - até à praia da Ribeira Quente - 2)? 

1:





2- 







Por Ponta Delgada, céu com algumas nuvens. O destaque total vai para o vento. Fortes rajadas neste momento.


----------



## Azor (12 Abr 2015 às 19:25)

Levantou se uma ventania aqui na minha zona. Não sei precisar mas as rajadas devem andar nos 80-90 km/h do quadrante N


----------



## Afgdr (12 Abr 2015 às 22:47)

Depois de uma manhã marcada por aguaceiros fortes, a tarde foi marcada por alguns aguaceiros e boas abertas. O vento comecou-se a fazer sentir mais também para a tarde, com rajadas por vezes fortes.

Neste momento, não chove e o vento sopra muito fresco com rajadas por vezes fortes. Está uma noite fria, a temperatura ronda os 12°C.

Seguem-se os valores das temperaturas mínimas registadas ontem.


*Temperaturas mínimas registadas - 11/04/2015*

*Estações do IPMA*
- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 9,1ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: 9,2ºC (Ogimet)
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: *8,3ºC *
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: 9,9ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 8,9ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 9,9ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 10,1ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 9,0ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 9,6ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: *7,5ºC*
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 9,3ºC


*Estações da Rede Hidrometeorológica dos Açores*
- Estação da Chã da Macela, na Ilha de São Miguel: 6,665ºC
- Estação da Lagoa das Furnas, na Ilha de São Miguel: 7,166ºC
- Estação do Lombo, na Ilha de São Miguel: *5,394ºC*
- Estação de Santana, na Ilha de São Miguel: 8,16ºC
- Estação das Sete Cidades, na Ilha de São Miguel: 6,514ºC
- Estação da Tronqueira, na Ilha de São Miguel: 5,492ºC
- Estação da Maia, na Ilha de Santa Maria: 9,15ºC
- Estação da Praia, na Ilha de Santa Maria: 8,75ºC
- Estação de Santa Maria: 7,068ºC
- Estação de São Caetano, na Ilha do Pico: *3,291ºC

*
A mínima mais baixa das estações do IPMA foi 7,5°C registada no Nordeste, seguindo-se a Horta com 8,3°C. Já a mínima mais baixa das estações da RHA foi 3,291°C, registada no Pico.


----------



## lserpa (12 Abr 2015 às 22:52)

Boas noites, já tenho mais novidades sobre o Pico. 
Entretanto tive à conversa com o meu colega, ele disse que aos 1100 metros a estrada estava congelada, antes de entrar na base das nuvens, aos 1200, havia sincelo  na vegetação e caía uma poeira de neve tipo chuvisco fraco, mais precisamente a partir da casa da montanha.
Continuaram a sua subida, agora no trilho, subiram até aos 1300 metros, junto da furna, onde tiraram as fotos que coloquei. Ficaram-se por ali, por não haver condições de segurança, pois estava vento forte, visibilidade reduzida e a sensação térmica era cortante!!! 
Foi este o relato dele.


----------



## Afgdr (12 Abr 2015 às 22:57)

Durante todo o dia, a Montanha do Pico esteve tapada, sempre com nuvens a cobrir o topo.

Tirei esta foto do Spotazores, foi a melhor que consegui durante toda a tarde... Ficou um pouco destapada por volta das 13h14, dá para ver que acumulou muita neve. Amanhã, talvez dê para ver como ficou a montanha a cotas superiores.


----------



## Afgdr (13 Abr 2015 às 00:51)

Na última hora, o vento aumentou de intensidade. Neste momento, o vento sopra muito fresco a forte do com rajadas fortes.

A temperatura não está assim muito baixa, mas o vento aumenta a sensação de frio. A temperatura ronda os 12°C, o wind chill deve estar uns 2/3ºC abaixo.


----------



## lserpa (13 Abr 2015 às 09:43)

Bom dia, sigo desta maneira, mas na ilha ao lado


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2015 às 12:07)

A chuva chegou à costa sul da Madeira (e a toda a ilha) em quantidades que poderão ser significativas ao longo do dia.
Para já até às 10h UTC temos os seguintes acumulados deste evento, com destaque para a Calheta que foi também a primeira estação a registar a precipitação, a partir das 4h, desta muito bem organizada perturbação:









Acumulados em milímetros das 4h às 10h UTC

*Calheta: 36,2* (12,9 mm das 5h às 6h UTC)
Lombo da Terça: 20,5
Porto Moniz: 15,0
Bica da Cana: 24,2
S.Vicente: 15,4
S.Jorge: 11,2
Santana: 12,3
Areeiro: 24,9
Santo da Serra: 13,1
*Ponta do Sol: 20,0
Quinta Grande: 22,2* (12,0 mm das 7h às 8h UTC)
Lido: 6,1
Funchal: 10,6
Aeroporto: 9,9
São Lourenço: 13,9 (12,9 mm das 9h às 10h UTC)
Porto Santo: 0,0


----------



## AnDré (13 Abr 2015 às 12:24)

Ainda foi uma boa camada de neve, a que caiu na montanha do Pico, nos Açores.

Imagens actuais, a partir das webcams do spotazores.com






A montanha, vista da ilha de São Jorge:


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2015 às 13:37)

E mais uma hora de chuva consistentemente "robusta" por todo o arquipélago da Madeira:





A frente ainda não terminou a passagem:


----------



## AnDré (13 Abr 2015 às 14:54)

*15,6mm* em Porto Santo, das 13h às 14h.


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2015 às 17:17)

Ainda está a chover no arquipélago da Madeira.






Os acumulados a merecer destaque são na costa sul e globalmente estão menos relacionados com a altitude.
Só a estação do Lido parace renitente em registar um valor ao nível geral que é superior a 20 mm em todas as outras estações.

Acumulados em milímetros das 4h às 15h UTC

*Calheta: 42,9* (12,9 mm das 5h às 6h UTC)
Lombo da Terça: 28,6
Porto Moniz: 22,8
Bica da Cana: 33,0
S.Vicente: 25,1
S.Jorge: 28,3
Santana: 24,9
Areeiro: 38,9
Santo da Serra: 29,4
*Ponta do Sol: 30,0*
Quinta Grande: 22,2 (12,0 mm das 7h às 8h UTC)
Lido: 14,8
Funchal: 20,9
Aeroporto: 26,0 (11,8 mm das 11h às 12h UTC)
São Lourenço: 26,0 (12,9 mm das 9h às 10h UTC)
*Porto Santo: 29,5 *(15,6 mm das 12h às 13h UTC)

Precipitação invulgarmente homogénea para a região do arquipélago da Madeira.


----------



## Orion (13 Abr 2015 às 17:47)

A montanha do Pico com neve vista do espaço (ignorar círculo azul):











E uma perspetiva mais afastada (ponto branco no centro da imagem):


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2015 às 21:29)

Imagem de satélite das 19h utc:





Segundo a _run_ das 12h do GFS não haverá mais precipitação significativa no arquipélago da Madeira nas próximas horas ou talvez mesmo deste evento.
Nas últimas 4h só a zona de Santana teve mais alguma precipitação digna de nota, cerca de 5mm. De resto tudo inferior a 1mm.
A zona menos regada foi a da cidade do Funchal.

A média dos acumulados nas 14 estações da ilha da Madeira foi de 29,15 mm; 29,5 mm na estação de Porto Santo.
Volto a sublinhar a homogeneidade da distribuição pela ilha da Madeira e arquipélago, em que a altitude não foi praticamente factor de diferenciação dos acumulados e a exposição contou relativamente pouco.
Haverá uma explicação talvez no tipo de perturbação em que o tecto de nuvens era pouco baixo?


----------



## João Pedro (13 Abr 2015 às 22:35)

AnDré disse:


> Ainda foi uma boa camada de neve, a que caiu na montanha do Pico, nos Açores.
> 
> Imagens actuais, a partir das webcams do spotazores.com


Espetáculo!  
Não desiludiu, de facto!


----------



## lserpa (13 Abr 2015 às 23:25)

. Chega desta forma mais uma imagem da montanha do Pico da autoria da Sra. Sandra Azevedo, reservando-lhe assim os direitos da Foto. 
Demonstra bem a cota aos 1000 metros  hoje o dia foi bem mais quente e muita da neve já derreteu


----------



## João Pedro (13 Abr 2015 às 23:26)

Parece um glaciar!


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Abr 2015 às 23:33)

lserpa disse:


> . Chega desta forma mais uma imagem da montanha do Pico da autoria da Sra. Sandra Azevedo, reservando-lhe assim os direitos da Foto.
> Demonstra bem a cota aos 1000 metros  hoje o dia foi bem mais quente e muita da neve já derreteu




Que imagem deslumbrante da linda montanha do Pico cheia de neve ...  Aqui pela Terceira tivemos um dia com sol ...


----------



## Orion (13 Abr 2015 às 23:40)

Nos próximos 3 dias, pelos Açores passará mais uma frente fria:






Tem a particularidade de se mover lentamente. A chuva começa no grupo ocidental amanhã, dia 14, a partir da tarde:






A frente chega ao grupo oriental, muito enfraquecida ou quase dissipada na madrugada do dia 16:






Os modelos europeu e americano indicam uma surpresa no grupo central:











A distribuição da precipitação nas próximas 72 horas, modelado pelo GFS:






A NOAA volta a diminuir a intensidade do anticiclone (será desta?):






Por fim, o IPMA está a demorar a publicar os dados climatológicos dos Açores relativos a Fevereiro e Março. Está-se quase a meio de Abril.


----------



## Orion (13 Abr 2015 às 23:56)

Algo para não levar muito a sério mas o GFS está a prever algo deveras incomum. Uma depressão semi-permanente a oeste/sul das ilhas. Seria algo deveras extraordinário:











Seria preciso 'ancorar' a população do grupo central :






Muito provavelmente seria um festival apocalítico de trovoadas.


----------



## Orion (14 Abr 2015 às 00:06)

Fica a carta:


----------



## Vince (14 Abr 2015 às 00:10)

Isso seria o chamado "Rex block", e não é assim tão incomum.  De qualquer forma a atmosfera está muito dinâmica e interessante a criar este autêntico comboio de cut-offs, mas as mesmas passam num instante, o padrão não está a "bloquear".


----------



## Orion (14 Abr 2015 às 00:14)

Incomum em termos de pressão. 985mb a sul do arquipélago durante >12 horas... não seria giro.


----------



## Vince (14 Abr 2015 às 00:35)

Orion disse:


> Incomum em termos de pressão. 985mb a sul do arquipélago durante >12 horas... não seria giro.



Não seria, mas pouco provável. Isso é uma previsão a 10 dias do GFS, que se deve ver desta forma:






Já uma baixa pressão bloquear a sul dos Açores durante algum tempo parece perfeitamente expectável e relativamente normal neste padrão, não tem é que ser assim tão radical como aparece nessa saída.


----------



## Afgdr (14 Abr 2015 às 00:42)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se em geral muito nublado/encoberto, com abertas. Durante a madrugada e manhã, caíram alguns aguaceiros.

Seguem-se os valores das temperaturas mínimas registadas ontem, dia 12, nas estações do IPMA e da RHA e também em algumas estações amadoras.


*Temperaturas mínimas registadas - 12/04/2015*

*Estações do IPMA/Outros*
- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 10,8ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: 9,9ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 9,8ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: 8,6ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 8,9ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 10,8ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 9,7ºC
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: 9,4ºC (Ogimet)
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: *8,0ºC*
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 8,3ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: *7,8ºC*
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 8,6ºC

*Estações da Rede Hidrometeorológica dos Açores*
- Estação da Chã da Macela, na Ilha de São Miguel: 6,795ºC
- Estação da Lagoa das Furnas, na Ilha de São Miguel: 7,965ºC
- Estação do Lombo, na Ilha de São Miguel: 5,429ºC
- Estação de Santana, na Ilha de São Miguel: 7,201ºC
- Estação das Sete Cidades, na Ilha de São Miguel: 6,537ºC
- Estação da Tronqueira, na Ilha de São Miguel: *5,327ºC*
- Estação da Maia, na Ilha de Santa Maria: 7,851ºC
- Estação da Praia, na Ilha de Santa Maria: 7,394ºC
- Estação de Santa Maria: 5,67ºC
- Estação de São Caetano, na Ilha do Pico: *3,129ºC*

*Estações Packet (APRS) de Radioamadores*
- Estação da Feteira (Horta), na Ilha do Faial: 9,4ºC
- Estação de Santa Cruz (Lagoa), na Ilha de São Miguel: 8,3ºC
- Estação da Fajã de Cima (Ponta Delgada), na Ilha de São Miguel: 8,9ºC
- Estação da Praia Formosa (Almagreira), na Ilha de Santa Maria: 8,9ºC
- Estação de São Pedro (Angra do Heroísmo), na Ilha Terceira: 8,9ºC
- Estação de São Roque do Pico: 8,3ºC

*Estações Netatmo*
- Estação de Pedro Miguel (Horta), no Faial: 10,1ºC
- Estação da Serreta (Angra do Heroísmo), na Terceira: 7,9ºC



Relativamente às mínimas registadas nas estações do IPMA, 7,8ºC foi o valor mais baixo, registado no Nordeste. Em relação às mínimas da RHA, o valor mais baixo foi registado novamente no Pico, 3,129ºC.


----------



## Afgdr (14 Abr 2015 às 00:58)

lserpa disse:


> . Chega desta forma mais uma imagem da montanha do Pico da autoria da Sra. Sandra Azevedo, reservando-lhe assim os direitos da Foto.
> Demonstra bem a cota aos 1000 metros  hoje o dia foi bem mais quente e muita da neve já derreteu




Boa fotografia! 

Como referiste, muita da neve acumulada já derreteu. Partilho uma foto que comprova isso.

*Foto do Spotazores, tirada às 20h43
*


----------



## Afgdr (14 Abr 2015 às 01:04)

@lserpa, este lado da montanha está sem neve?   Achei estranho quando vi a foto, dá para ver que tinha ali uma zona com neve...

*Fotografia tirada às 9h44 (Spotazores)*


----------



## lserpa (14 Abr 2015 às 01:16)

Afgdr disse:


> @lserpa, este lado da montanha está sem neve?   Achei estranho quando vi a foto, dá para ver que tinha ali uma zona com neve...
> 
> *Fotografia tirada às 9h44 (Spotazores)*


 a montanha estava coberta de neve, mais ou menos de forma equivalente. A hora da foto não é a melhor, há muita contra luz e não dá para notar muito bem.


----------



## lserpa (14 Abr 2015 às 10:11)

Bom dia, foi-me cedido algumas imagens de uma expedição à montanha, desta vez cedidas por um colega e amigo Ivo Cristo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2015 às 14:25)

lserpa disse:


> Bom dia, foi-me cedido algumas imagens de uma expedição à montanha, desta vez cedidas por um colega e amigo Ivo Cristo.



 essa montanha é o máximo! O nosso verdadeiro _Fuji_.


----------



## Orion (14 Abr 2015 às 17:55)

Dois modelos, duas situações muito interessantes por motivos diferentes. O GFS mantém a depressão a sul:











O europeu põe uma depressão a norte:


----------



## Orion (14 Abr 2015 às 17:58)

O degelo no Pico é notório:











Em PDL céu muito nublado. Mas em muitos locais do arquipélago o céu está praticamente limpo:


----------



## Orion (14 Abr 2015 às 18:12)

E continua a parecer que a frente não trará chuva de jeito para o G. Oriental. As restantes terão sorte diferente:











A previsão é esta (15 Abril):



> *GRUPO ORIENTAL*
> Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas, tornando-se encoberto para o final do dia.
> Períodos de chuva fraca a partir do fim do dia.


----------



## Azor (14 Abr 2015 às 20:02)

Orion disse:


> E continua a parecer que a frente não trará chuva de jeito para o G. Oriental. As restantes terão sorte diferente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nem estou minimamente preocupado com esta frente porque a meu ver não é nada de especial, nem para o Oriental e nem para os restantes grupos.
O melhor, pelos vistos está por vir a partir de Sábado.
Se as previsões se mantiverem, a instabilidade reinará por toda a semana, e aí sim, o Oriental, tal como o Central (porque foram os grupos onde a seca invernal foi mais forte) terão chuva até dizer chega.

Gosto de ver esta previsão para Santa Maria. Isto sim, vale mais do que qualquer frente que possa vir. Desta vez estou bem mais esperançoso!


----------



## Orion (14 Abr 2015 às 20:31)

No Grupo Ocidental já  (+-3mm na última hora em cada uma das ilhas). No satélite, a frente não tem grande consistência:






No grupo ocidental, vê-se um _rolo_ de nuvens baixas, consistente com a parte da frente fria mais nebulosa a oeste:

Vila do Corvo, à direita (a vila localiza-se no sul da ilha, como tal a câmara parece estar apontada para sudoeste - corrigido):






Fajã Grande, Flores, à direita (a câmara aparenta estar direcionada também para sudoeste - corrigido):






Infelizmente a Eumetsat não disponibiliza o compósito relativo à convecção a partir das 18h UTC. No IPMA:






As nuvens não têm grande desenvolvimento vertical.


----------



## Orion (14 Abr 2015 às 20:45)

E já de vez, a Terceira vista de S. Jorge (à direita); Câmara da Fajã do Ouvidor (distância de 93 km):






Isto quando a Vila do Corvo está quase a ser envolvida pelas nuvens baixas anteriormente mencionadas:


----------



## Afgdr (15 Abr 2015 às 00:55)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco. A temperatura ronda os 12°C.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se completamente limpo e fez muito sol durante a manhã. Para a tarde, o céu apresentou-se com nebulosidade, com abertas.

Seguem-ße os valores das mínimas registadas ontem nas estações do IPMA e da RHA.

*Temperaturas mínimas registadas - 13/04/2015*

*Estações do IPMA*
- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 10,9ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: 9,3ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 10,8ºC 
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: *9,2ºC*
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: *8,7ºC*
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 9,7ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 11,6ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 11,5ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 11,8ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 11,6ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 12,5ºC

*Estações da Rede Hidrometeorológica dos Açores*
- Estação da Chã da Macela, na Ilha de São Miguel: 9,25ºC
- Estação da Lagoa das Furnas, na Ilha de São Miguel: 10,35ºC
- Estação do Lombo, na Ilha de São Miguel: *7,629ºC*
- Estação de Santana, na Ilha de São Miguel: 11,57ºC
- Estação das Sete Cidades, na Ilha de São Miguel: 10,86ºC
- Estação da Tronqueira, na Ilha de São Miguel: 8,18ºC
- Estação da Maia, na Ilha de Santa Maria: 11,48ºC
- Estação da Praia, na Ilha de Santa Maria: 11,59ºC
- Estação de Santa Maria: 9,62ºC
- Estação de São Caetano, na Ilha do Pico: *4,134ºC*
*
*
Ontem, a mínima mais baixa registada nas estações do IPMA foi 8,7°C, em São Jorge e nas estações da RHA foi 4,134°C, no Pico.


----------



## Afgdr (15 Abr 2015 às 01:02)

Partilho convosco um vídeo gravado na Montanha do Pico anteontem, dia 13.

Autor: Renato Goulart



*Edit (01h22):* Correção do vídeo


----------



## Orion (15 Abr 2015 às 03:27)

Abordando o assunto 'trovoadas', enquanto que no continente há, nos Açores 'népia'. Ficam as saídas 'de sonho':


----------



## lserpa (15 Abr 2015 às 13:47)

Afgdr disse:


> Partilho convosco um vídeo gravado na Montanha do Pico anteontem, dia 13.
> 
> Autor: Renato Goulart
> 
> ...


Foi pena só estar assim na segunda feira...  se fosse no Domingo teria ido lá.  apesar de tudo, a neve continuará a cair, Pelo menos hoje e no próximo sábado...


----------



## Orion (15 Abr 2015 às 15:56)

Nesta altura, o grosso da frente ainda está entre os grupos ocidental e central:












Em Sta. Maria vê-se os sinais da aproximação da frente:






Em Ponta Delgada, ainda céu muito nublado:






Com alguma sorte a ponta oeste de S. Miguel apanha alguma chuva:











Como boa notícia do dia, parece haver um consenso que a NAO vai (finalmente) para campo negativo de forma significativa:


----------



## Orion (15 Abr 2015 às 16:08)

Nas Flores, sujeita ao pós-frontal, o cenário é este:






No grupo central, um dia aborrecido e cinzento:


----------



## Orion (15 Abr 2015 às 16:49)

fraca em PDL.


----------



## Orion (15 Abr 2015 às 16:58)

Imagem de hoje dos Açores. A frente fria não é intensa mas é gigantesca. Vai desde S. Miguel até às Flores, numa distância aproximada de 500 km:


----------



## lserpa (15 Abr 2015 às 17:19)

Orion disse:


> Imagem de hoje dos Açores. A frente fria não é intensa mas é gigantesca. Vai desde S. Miguel até às Flores, numa distância aproximada de 500 km:


só é mesmo pena é a falta de intensidade... apesar de haver um grade envolvimento sobre as ilhas a precipitação é quase ausente.


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Abr 2015 às 18:35)

Aqui por Angra tivemos chuva fraca durante o dia de hoje mas neste momento temos somente céu nublado mas nada de precipitação ... Mas ao menos o mês de Abril tem nos brindado com alguma água o que para os campos sedentos já é muito bom ...


----------



## Orion (15 Abr 2015 às 22:01)

Através do satélite é possível ver que as nuvens de algum desenvolvimento vertical só se localizam a norte de Sta. Maria e numa linha estreita a oeste do grupo central. Para o G. Oriental pouco resta(rá):











Ao longo do dia choveram alguns milímetros um pouco por toda a ilha de S. Miguel.


----------



## Orion (15 Abr 2015 às 23:26)

Para o final da semana haverá mais chuva. Mas mais à frente começa a haver uma concordância:


----------



## Afgdr (16 Abr 2015 às 00:56)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado/encoberto e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se inicialmente pouco nublado, tendo aumentando de nebulosidade para a tarde, com queda de chuvisco/chuva fraca para o final da tarde e início da noite.


*Temperaturas mínimas registadas - 14/04/2015*

*Estações do IPMA*
- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 13,2ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: 12,8ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 11,3ºC 
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: *8,0ºC*
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: *9,0ºC*
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: *8,0ºC*
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 12,1ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 11,4ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 11,9ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 11,4ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 12,3ºC

*Estações da Rede Hidrometeorológica dos Açores*
- Estação da Chã da Macela, na Ilha de São Miguel: 8,29ºC
- Estação da Lagoa das Furnas, na Ilha de São Miguel: 10,18ºC
- Estação do Lombo, na Ilha de São Miguel: *8,14ºC*
- Estação de Santana, na Ilha de São Miguel: 10,23ºC
- Estação das Sete Cidades, na Ilha de São Miguel: 9,47ºC
- Estação da Tronqueira, na Ilha de São Miguel: 8,92ºC
- Estação da Maia, na Ilha de Santa Maria: 12,33ºC
- Estação da Praia, na Ilha de Santa Maria: 11,92ºC
- Estação de Santa Maria: 10,34ºC
- Estação de São Caetano, na Ilha do Pico: *4,478ºC*
*
*
A mínima mais baixa registada ontem nas estações do IPMA foi 8,0ºC, no Pico e na Graciosa e nas estações da RHA foi 4,478ºC, também no Pico.


----------



## Orion (16 Abr 2015 às 15:50)

Para saber como está a ser o dia de hoje um pouco por todo o arquipélago dos Açores basta ver a imagem de satélite. Céu pouco nublado a limpo:






No G. Oriental, o cenário é este (na imagem de satélite aparece nublado):











Se isto continua assim ainda vão encerrar a estação da Graciosa para estudar nuvens. 

Como imagem do dia, a câmara das Sete Cidades:


----------



## AzoresPower (16 Abr 2015 às 17:57)

Recorte do Diário Insular do dia 14 de Abril:


----------



## Orion (16 Abr 2015 às 18:03)

O GFS continua a insistir na depressão a norte do arquipélago:






O europeu tem uma ideia diferente:






A depressão move-se rapidamente para nordeste.


----------



## Orion (16 Abr 2015 às 18:07)

O modelo japonês é o mais arrojado:


----------



## AzoresPower (16 Abr 2015 às 18:17)

É esperar para ver... Venha a chuva que bem precisamos.


----------



## lserpa (16 Abr 2015 às 22:48)

AzoresPower disse:


> É esperar para ver... Venha a chuva que bem precisamos.


Já vi a previsão de chuva bem mais sólida! Apesar dos modelos continuarem a apontar para chuva, essa mesma chuva já não se prevê que chegue com valores consideráveis... 
A frente prevista para sexta e sábado, tem vindo a secar... E os valores de precipitação previstos nada têm haver com o apontado inicialmente.
É mesmo frustrante...


----------



## Orion (16 Abr 2015 às 23:19)

Algo não visto há muito tempo. Ondas altas:


----------



## Orion (16 Abr 2015 às 23:48)

A depressão a noroeste dos Açores é brutal:











Tem atividade elétrica também:






O evento vai ser mais do mesmo:
















Penso que o próximo evento é mais importante que este, se bem que as últimas previsões não são propriamente animadoras.


----------



## Orion (17 Abr 2015 às 00:02)

Ainda não há uma verdadeira mudança de padrão (acumulação nas próximas 150 horas). As grandes acumulações aproximaram-se do grupo ocidental. Ainda falta chegar às restantes:


----------



## Orion (17 Abr 2015 às 00:13)

Animação muito interessante. Mostra o movimento da frente dos últimos dias. Vê-se a redução da velocidade. Depois de passar pelo arquipélago acelera e dissipa-se. No fim, é possível ver a bolsa de humidade que alimenta a presente depressão:


----------



## lserpa (17 Abr 2015 às 16:38)

boa tarde, as descargas elétricas da frente que se aproxima já são inexistentes, houve uma altura em que elas explodiram e agora já não há atividade registada. Penso que nem o grupo ocidental terá direito a DEs.


----------



## Orion (17 Abr 2015 às 18:01)

Como caracterizar a nova previsão:_ Dejá vu_











Precipitação:











Parece que ainda não é desta que haverá chuva grossa no oriente. Mas é uma boa chuva para os solos absorverem após uma seca severa:






Que remédio há a não ser esperar por dias melhores?

Visualmente:

Chuva em Calhetas, S. Jorge:






e nas Velas, também S. Jorge:






Nuvens lenticulares (à esquerda) vistas da Fajã do Ouvidor, S. Jorge:






Chuva, Vila do Corvo:






Vendo o satélite, estão a aproximar-se do grupo central as nuvens com maior desenvolvimento vertical:


----------



## Afgdr (18 Abr 2015 às 00:54)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado a encoberto e vento moderado.

Hoje, durante a manhã, o céu apresentou-se pouco/parcialmente nublado, temporariariamente limpo, tornando-se muito nublado/encoberto para a tarde, com queda de precipitação fraca para o início da noite. Ontem, o céu apresentou-se igualmente pouco nublado a limpo, aumentando de nebulosidade à tarde.

Ontem, a mínima baixa foi 9,5°C, registada nas Flores, seguindo-se o Nordeste com 9,6°C, o Pico com 9,9°C, Ponta Delgada (Aeroporto) com 10°C, a Horta com 10,1°C, São Jorge com 10,3°C, Terceira com 10,5°C, Ponta Delgada (Obs. Afonso Chaves) com 10,7°C, a Graciosa com 10,8°C, Santa Maria com 11,9°C e Corvo com 12°C.

Está em vigor um *Aviso Amarelo* para o Grupo Ocidental devido a ondulação forte, até 6 metros.


----------



## Orion (18 Abr 2015 às 15:19)

A NAO está a cair rapidamente:






E a frente de ontem já está longe:


----------



## Orion (18 Abr 2015 às 18:10)

Na última previsão o GFS indica uma semana repleta de dias cinzentos e com chuva. Um cenário normal há muito ausente destas paragens. Contudo, o valor das precipitações tem variado muito. Felizmente as ilhas não ficaram mais castanhas devido à cobertura semi-permanente das nuvens e do efeito estabilizador do oceano. Mas voltando aos modelos.

Depois de cavar, a depressão ficaria estacionada a noroeste do arquipélago:






Gradualmente perderia intensidade e deslocar-se-ia para este:
















O europeu volta novamente a concordar:
















Os nipónicos e canadianos indicam um cavamento mais próximo de nós:











É uma tendência. Nada está garantido.


----------



## lserpa (19 Abr 2015 às 17:02)

Boa tarde, sábado, passei o dia a uma cota de 850 metros, por lá a temperatura variou entre os 5 e os 7 graus centígrados, com vento de quadrante norte muito fresco. O céu apresentou-se muito nublado com algumas abertas, toda a precipitação que ocorreu foi até as 13:00 e toda ela foi um misto de saraivadas e chuva por vezes com intensidade considerável.  Foi um dia para se usar roupa de neve  hoje o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado, vento fraco e temperatura muito agradável. 
Bom domingo.


----------



## Orion (19 Abr 2015 às 17:49)

No satélite já é possível ver (canto superior direito) a formação da depressão que irá cavar e posteriormente deslocar-se para os Açores:


----------



## Orion (19 Abr 2015 às 19:55)

Sítio muito interessante da NOAA. Entre muitos outros dados é possíver ver a distribuição da precipitação no Atlântico Norte durante a totalidade do ano de 2014. Também é possível ver as diferenças na precipitação nos diferentes grupos:

http://www.nnvl.noaa.gov/view/#RAIN...&lat=42.3974609375&lon=-47.43896484375&zoom=4

Também há acompanhamento mensal e semanal da precipitação e uma panóplia de outros dados.


----------



## Afgdr (20 Abr 2015 às 00:58)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu (quase) limpo e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se inicialmente com muita nebulosidade, com boas abertas à tarde, acabando por tornar-se pouco/parcialmentente nublado, por vezes limpo. Ontem, foi o contrário, o céu apresentou-se inicialmente pouco nublado a limpo, aumentando de nebulosidade a partir da tarde, com queda de precipitação fraca à noite.

A mínima mais baixa de anteontem foi 8,8°C, registada no Nordeste, seguindo-se Ponta Delgada (Aeroporto) com 9,5°C, Santa Maria com 10,7°C, as Flores com 10,8°C, Ponta Delgada (Obs. Afonso Chaves) com 11,0°C, a Graciosa com 11,1°C, São Jorge com 11,4°C, o Corvo com 12,0°C, a Horta com 12,8°C e a Terceira com 13,2°C.

Já ontem, a mínima mais baixa foi 8,7°C, registada nas Flores, seguindo-se São Jorge com 10,6°C, o Corvo com 10,7°C, a Horta com 10,8°C, o Pico com 11,0°C, Ponta Delgada (Aeroporto) com 11,8°C, a Graciosa com 11,9°C, o Nordeste com 12,3°C, a Terceira com 12,5°C e, finalmente, Santa Maria e Ponta Delgada (Obs. Afonso Chaves) com 12,9°C.


----------



## lserpa (20 Abr 2015 às 13:39)

Boa tarde.
O IPMA está bastante Optimista para o grupo central esta terça feira!!
*GRUPO CENTRAL*

Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas, tornando-se encoberto.
Períodos de chuva pontualmente FORTE a partir da tarde.
Vento sul moderado (20/30 km/h), tornando-se muito fresco a
FORTE (40/65 km/h) com rajadas até 80 km/h para a noite. 
O ECMWF - Precipitação - [ Step H+051 ] (entre as 21:00 de dia 21 e as 03:00 UTC de dia 22) está muito animado.
Por sua vez o GFS adia mais um pouco! Parece que poderemos ver chuva em condições


----------



## Afgdr (20 Abr 2015 às 15:42)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu muito nublado/quase encoberto e vento fraco. De manhã, o céu apresentou-se em geral pouco nublado, limpo em algumas zonas.

De acordo com a saída das 06z do GFS, as ilhas do Grupo Ocidental e Central deverão levar uma boa rega a partir de amanhã. No Grupo Ocidental, deverá chover a partir da manhã, sendo a chuva mais intensa para a tarde, no Grupo Central a partir da noite/madrugada de quarta e no Grupo Oriental a partir da madrugada de quarta. A chuva não se deverá expressar muito na Ilha de Santa Maria, que é mais uma vez a ilha com menos precipitação prevista.

A precipitação prevista para as Flores e para o Corvo anda à volta dos 30 mm. No Faial, estão previstos valores de +20 mm no Faial e no Pico (até 25 mm) e em São Jorge, na Graciosa e na Terceira valores de +10 mm (até 20 mm). Já no Grupo Oriental, são esperados valores até 15 mm em São Miguel e até 7 mm em Santa Maria.

Com certeza, os valores serão alterados na próxima saída, mas a tendência é para deixar boas acumulações em algumas ilhas.


----------



## Afgdr (20 Abr 2015 às 16:10)

Finalmente, já saiu o boletim climatológico de Fevereiro.

O mês de Fevereiro de 2015 foi caracterizado como sendo um mês quente e seco, com anomalias muito positivas em relação à pressão atmosférica à superfície (8 a 10 hPa) e anomalias muito negativas em relação à precipitação.

Anomalia do campo de pressão atmosférica à superfície:






Relativamente à precipitação, é de realçar o desvio de -82% em Angra de Heroísmo e de -64% em Ponta Delgada, comparativamente às normais de 1961-1990, tendo-se registado os valores mais baixos desde 2001.





O valores mais altos registaram-se nas Flores (110,4 mm) e no Corvo (64,3 mm) e o valor mais baixo registou-se em Santa Maria (11,5 mm), como se pode ver na tabela apresentada abaixo.






​Quanto à temperatura média do ar, as anomalias registadas nas Flores e em Angra do Heroísmo foram as mais positivas dos últimos 15 anos.






​A tabela seguinte mostra os valores mais altos da temperatura máxima, os valores mais baixos da temperatura mínima e o valor da temperatura média registados em todo o mês de Fevereiro.







​Para quem quiser ver o documento na íntegra, clique aqui.


----------



## lserpa (20 Abr 2015 às 16:31)

Afgdr disse:


> Finalmente, já saiu o boletim climatológico de Fevereiro.
> ​Para quem quiser ver o documento na íntegra, clique aqui.



Vieram confirmar mais uma vez, o que todos nós esperávamos... recordes e + recordes... (pelo lado negativo).
Agora já está pronto para sair o de Março...Afinal de contas já estamos a terminar Abril...


----------



## Orion (20 Abr 2015 às 17:58)

Bom, vendo no satélite a depressão:


























E vendo a precipitação a aproximar-se:
















Vendo a distribuição da precipitação para as próximas 96 horas:






Está mais carregado no grupo ocidental devido ao dilúvio previsto pelo GFS:






O europeu indica uma surpresa no grupo oriental:






A posição de um outro núcleo depressionário, que chegará ao grupo oriental no dia 25, será fulcral. Poderá ser a diferença entre chuva forte e ver tudo a passar no mar:


----------



## Orion (20 Abr 2015 às 18:01)

Também deverá haver aviso para a ondulação (grupo ocidental):


----------



## lserpa (20 Abr 2015 às 18:19)

A frente também parece estar a desenvolver um um óptimo padrão de  células, estava à espera que houvesse já mais atividade neste momento, mas há que ser paciente.
 Na minha opinião, o auge de desenvolvimento RDT, poderá ser quando a mesma estiver a passar pelo grupo ocidental.




O CAPE está praticamente a 0.





Mas o LI será brutal!


----------



## Orion (20 Abr 2015 às 21:28)

A frente está prestes a chegar ao grupo ocidental:





















Apresenta também alguma convecção interessante:











No grupo ocidental a pressão já está a descer e o vento a aumentar:











Depois deste evento, ao que parece, mais anticiclone:






É bom que seja proveitoso.


----------



## Orion (21 Abr 2015 às 00:12)

Atualizando:

Interessante a discrepância das temperaturas:






O grupo ocidental já "entrou" na frente:











Há a possibilidade de chuva:











Mas a parte mais ativa da frente ainda está a alguma distância:






O GFS carrega no dilúvio no grupo ocidental e abre a possibilidade de haver um também no grupo central. Só amanhã saber-se-á com certeza:











Para o grupo oriental, resta esperar pelo melhor (pouco provável). Deverá ser mais um 'bom' evento. Mas não excelente:






Por fim, já há aviso amarelo do IPMA para os grupos ocidental e central devido a precipitação.


----------



## Orion (21 Abr 2015 às 00:31)

Outra imagem demonstrativa das áreas mais ativas (faixa muito estreita na maioria da extensão. Perto do G. Oci. tem maior espessura):


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2015 às 00:33)

Orion disse:


> O grupo ocidental já "entrou" na frente:



Parece-me que a parte dianteira da frente é só nuvens altas, sem precipitação no solo.
Os totais acumulados até dia 20 às 16h estavam assim:





Acho estranho o registo do aeroporto ter sido nulo nos dias 11/12 e início de 13, quando mesmo ao lado no observatório acumulavam-se 26,2 mm bastante distribuídos ao longo do tempo.
Esses dias de resto não aparecem com valores no gráfico do aeroporto da precipitação diária.


----------



## Orion (21 Abr 2015 às 00:42)

Faz hoje 12 anos em que se formou a tempestade tropical Ana. A única do seu género registada até hoje em Abril. E não é que o seu trajeto seria bem recebido neste momento (moderação na chuva e poucos danos preferencialmente)?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tropical_Storm_Ana_(2003)


----------



## Orion (21 Abr 2015 às 00:55)

StormRic disse:


> Acho estranho o registo do aeroporto ter sido nulo nos dias 11/12 e início de 13, quando mesmo ao lado no observatório acumulavam-se 26,2 mm bastante distribuídos ao longo do tempo.



Essa estação para precipitação é pouco fiável. Acho que é mesmo problema na estação. Mas penso que já está consertada (ela deu precipitação no dia 18 de Abril).

Santa Maria infelizmente 'desapareceu' do site relativamente a precipitação mas aparece nos boletins.

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2015 às 00:59)

Orion disse:


> E não é que o seu trajeto seria bem recebido neste momento (moderadação na chuva e poucos danos preferencialmente)?



Com aquele trajecto deve ter chovido bem em Santa Maria, dado que em Ponta Delgada são referidos 22mm.


----------



## Orion (21 Abr 2015 às 01:09)

A estação da Terceira continua com problemas. Infelizmente acho que a rede hidrometeorológica (aumento para as outras ilhas) ganhou o prémio e ficou na sombra da bananeira


----------



## Orion (21 Abr 2015 às 04:47)

Muita humidade está a alimentar a depressão:











E boas notícias:


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2015 às 08:14)

A precipitação ainda não chegou ao Grupo Ocidental, pelo menos as EMAS do IPMA têm o registo de acumulação a zero até às 6h utc.
Não deixa de ser bizarro ver toda aquela nebulosidade já passada pelas ilhas desse grupo sem ter acumulado precipitação. Na verdade a frente fria não está nessa linha de nuvens mas mais atrás.









O aviso amarelo de precipitação forte só está em vigor a partir das 11h para o Grupo Ocidental, 17h para o Central; não existe para o Oriental.

Curiosamente onde já choveu primeiro foi na costa oeste da ilha Terceira, 0,8 mm nesta estação WU.
De momento, só há seis estações WU nos Açores com registo de precipitação a funcionar, duas na Terceira, uma no Faial, duas em S.Miguel e uma em Santa Maria.


----------



## AzoresPower (21 Abr 2015 às 08:19)

Não chove aqui na Terceira por enquanto.

Veremos no que dará esta frente, chuva parece garantida, resta saber em que quantidades.


----------



## Orion (21 Abr 2015 às 14:40)

StormRic disse:


> Não deixa de ser bizarro ver toda aquela nebulosidade já passada pelas ilhas desse grupo sem ter acumulado precipitação. Na verdade a frente fria não está nessa linha de nuvens mas mais atrás.



Verdade. Por exemplo no Hirlam a chuva, e subsequente cavamento, começará agora:


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2015 às 15:50)

Orion disse:


> Verdade. Por exemplo no Hirlam a chuva, e subsequente cavamento, começará agora:



Choveu no Grupo Ocidental desde antes das 8h utc, quantidades até 2mm, e também na ilha Terceira antes das 7h utc, Angra do Heroísmo 0,5mm e 1mm numa estação WU da costa oeste IANGRADO3. Uma estação nas Lajes ainda não acumulou.
Não há ainda registo de acumulados nas outras ilhas do Grupo Central ou do Oriental.


----------



## Orion (21 Abr 2015 às 16:03)

Ao longe já se vê as nuvens baixas da frente (mosteiros - ponta oeste de S. Miguel):











Na Graciosa, o céu azul entre as duas partes da frente:






O alerta amarelo para trovoadas do IPMA parece-me ser mais de precaução. Quando é a 'sério' está escrito que são frequentes e dispersas. Portanto, a meu ver, se houver trovoadas serão mais esporádicas do que habitual.






Acho que nunca deixei o site:

http://www.nwcsaf.org/HD/MainNS.jsp

Assim é mais partilhar o conhecimento.

Outras imagens (células mais fortes estão a norte do G. Ocidental):


----------



## Orion (21 Abr 2015 às 16:09)

O GFS mantém a depressão a norte mais cavada do que o esperado (995hpa). O que não teremos de chuva teremos de vento


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2015 às 16:10)

Orion disse:


> Ao longe já se vê as nuvens baixas da frente (mosteiros - ponta oeste de S. Miguel):



Ainda não é a frente propriamente dita, essa banda de nuvens pré-frontal não deixou precipitação alguma no grupo Central.



Orion disse:


> Acho que nunca deixei o site:
> 
> http://www.nwcsaf.org/HD/MainNS.jsp
> 
> Assim é mais partilhar o conhecimento.







Orion disse:


> O alerta amarelo para trovoadas do IPMA parece-me ser mais de precaução. Quando é a 'sério' está escrito que são frequentes e dispersas. Portanto, a meu ver, se houver trovoadas serão mais esporádicas do que habitual.



Concordo, acho que nesta região os avisos são sempre mais preventivos quando ao nível do amarelo.

Até às 14h utc temos um total de 3,2mm no Corvo e 6,5mm nas Flores.


----------



## Orion (21 Abr 2015 às 16:12)

StormRic disse:


> Ainda não é a frente propriamente dita, essa banda de nuvens pré-frontal não deixou precipitação alguma no grupo Central.



Sim, erro meu.

Este núcleo volta a ser posto a sul. Tem que ir para cima:






O modelo canadiano é que é excelente. Ver-se-á:


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2015 às 16:19)

Orion disse:


> O GFS mantém a depressão a norte mais cavada do que o esperado (995hpa). O que não teremos de chuva teremos de vento



Mesmo assim a análise do NHC das 6h utc já baixou a classificação de "hurricane force" para "storm" e manteve na análise das 12h.


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2015 às 16:31)

Chuva forte nas Flores às 15h utc.

Rajadas têm estado na ordem dos >60Km/h.


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2015 às 18:05)

A frente ainda não passou do Grupo Ocidental. Precipitação por enquanto aquém do esperado mas o vento está a aumentar ou a manter-se forte e a pressão a diminuir.









A imagem de satélite às 16h utc mostra que estas ilhas estão num intervalo e que a linha mais activa ainda está a oeste:





Com excepção de umas décimas de milímetro na Terceira, pela manhã, ainda não choveu em todas as outras ilhas, mesmo com aquela abundante nebulosidade a passar.


----------



## Orion (21 Abr 2015 às 18:51)

Resumo da frente até agora: _Ca ganda_ fiasco






Visualmente a mancha nebulosa correspondente ao pré-frontal:






É isto (Mosteiros). Nuvens baixas com pouco desenvolvimento vertical:






Mas, felizmente, continua a chover no mar (Flores):


----------



## Orion (21 Abr 2015 às 19:04)

Compósito de hoje. O círculo azul indica a ilha do Pico. A mancha estreita logo à direita é o pré-frontal. A mancha maior, à esquerda, é a frente:


----------



## Orion (21 Abr 2015 às 19:11)

Mas, dependendo do satélite em questão, há algumas células muito fortes:






Em S. Roque do Pico é que tem sido possível ter uma perpetiva transversal da atmosfera:






Há medida que a frente se desloca para nordeste, deverá chover muito mais (as células deverão chegar às ilhas).


----------



## Wessel1985 (21 Abr 2015 às 19:15)

Aqui por Angra ainda não se iniciaram as hostilidades em termos de precipitação ou trovoadas mas durante o dia de hoje temos assistido a uma cada vez maior nebulosidade e a um aumento da intensidade do vento embora ainda nada de muito fora do normal ...


----------



## Orion (21 Abr 2015 às 19:21)

Na câmara da Fajã Grande, Flores, que penso que está virada para norte, entre as nuvens baixas ao fundo... um _cumulonimbus_?






Entretanto ficou tudo nublado e já não dá para discernir.


----------



## lserpa (21 Abr 2015 às 19:22)

A propósito de células, estão mesmo nas proximidade do grupo central...





Temos a entrar uns bons exemplares de RDT, apesar de ser de desenvolvimento lento


----------



## Orion (21 Abr 2015 às 19:23)

Faz sentido a nuvem anterior. A imagem do IPMA indica a possibilidade:


----------



## Orion (21 Abr 2015 às 19:27)

Chuva forte no mar neste momento (à direita):


----------



## Orion (21 Abr 2015 às 19:39)

Não deixa de ser interessante a perspetiva. Das Flores o Corvo parece estar envolto numa _aura_ de nuvens:






A mesma _aura_ vista do Corvo (topo da imagem):


----------



## AnDré (21 Abr 2015 às 20:06)

Orion disse:


> Na câmara da Fajã Grande, Flores, que penso que está virada para norte, entre as nuvens baixas ao fundo... um _cumulonimbus_?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A câmara está virada a sul. A Fajã Grande é o aglomerado de casas que se vê em frente.


----------



## Orion (21 Abr 2015 às 20:37)

AnDré disse:


> A câmara está virada a sul. A Fajã Grande é o aglomerado de casas que se vê em frente.



Sim, sim estive a rever


----------



## AnDré (21 Abr 2015 às 21:26)

Nas Flores, dá-me a impressão que a chuva tem incidido muito mais na região ocidental da ilha (Fajã Grande) que na região leste (Santa Cruz das Flores - aeroporto).

Vê-lá chover na Fajã Grande há muito tempo. Em Santa Cruz das Flores, nem por isso.












Em São Roque do Pico, grupo Central, também já esteve a chover com bastante intensidade.


----------



## Orion (21 Abr 2015 às 21:39)

Este evento é deveras estranho. Tudo apontava para precipitação severa. Mas a precipitação parou no grupo ocidental (nem houve grandes acumulados). Nas duas ilhas a situação foi semelhante portanto não é erro de uma estação.  E a frente está prestes a passar completamente:


----------



## LMCG (21 Abr 2015 às 22:04)

Começou agora a chover na Madalena do Pico...


----------



## AzoresPower (21 Abr 2015 às 22:15)

Nem um pingo em Angra do Heroísmo...


----------



## Azor (21 Abr 2015 às 22:30)

Por São Miguel há pouco caíu uma "malha de água" mas parou rápido. Os cães até ladraram assustados com a força repentina dos pingos, mas da mesma maneira que chegou, terminou também depressa. Acho que nem demorou 1 minuto....
Por agora só vento...


----------



## Orion (21 Abr 2015 às 22:37)

Nova saída do GFS. Conclusão? Desilusão. É retirada grande parte da chuva para o G. Central. No oriente a situação mantém-se igual:


----------



## Orion (21 Abr 2015 às 22:39)

Durante esta noite/madrugada o vento deverá aumentar no G. Oriental:


----------



## lserpa (21 Abr 2015 às 23:42)

Boas, aqui pela Horta sigo com vento moderado a forte, chove com alguma intensidade, mas nada de extraordinário como estava modelado...creio não haver grande chance de trovoada esta noite... Não vejo RDT's na área, aliás estão bem mais a norte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Resumindo, desilusão... Não desilusão total, mas confesso que fiquei um pouco desiludido. Pelo menos para já....


----------



## Orion (21 Abr 2015 às 23:51)

O IPMA é otimista para o pós-frontal. Idem para o grupo oriental:


----------



## Orion (21 Abr 2015 às 23:55)

Na última hora 6.3mm na Horta e 8.6mm no Pico. A haver trovoadas, e consultando o GFS, só mesmo nos outros grupos à exceção o oriental


----------



## Orion (22 Abr 2015 às 00:17)

Sinais dos tempos:



> A ilha de São Jorge, nos Açores, conta a partir de hoje com o primeiro furo de captação de água subterrânea com vista ao abastecimento de explorações agrícolas.
> 
> A ilha de São Jorge tem poucas nascentes de água superficiais e os caudais que existem são muito inconstantes, havendo dificuldades no abastecimento de água.
> 
> ...



http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noti...captacao-de-agua-subterranea-para-agricultura

Pior do que isto, só usando a dessalinização.


----------



## dunio9 (22 Abr 2015 às 00:17)

Boa noite, por aqui na Vila das Lajes, Ilha Terceira, a chuva já cai com intensidade!


----------



## Azor (22 Abr 2015 às 00:36)

Orion disse:


> Na última hora 6.3mm na Horta e 8.6mm no Pico. A haver trovoadas, e consultando o GFS, só mesmo nos outros grupos à exceção o oriental



Segundo os valores do GFS, a diferença entre grupos não será assim tanta quanto isso para se poder falar em excepções e em particularizações.
Por outras palavras, trovoadas, parece que nem no Central e nem no Oriental (pelo menos dessa vez)


----------



## Orion (22 Abr 2015 às 00:39)

Azor disse:


> Segundo os valores do GFS, a diferença entre grupos não será assim tanta quanto isso para se poder falar em excepções e em particularizações.
> Por outras palavras, trovoadas, parece que nem no Central e nem no Oriental (pelo menos dessa vez)



Vê a carta daqui a 12/15/18/21 h. A minha conclusão veio dessas.


----------



## Azor (22 Abr 2015 às 00:43)

Orion disse:


> Vê a carta daqui a 12/15/18/21 h. A minha conclusão veio dessas.



Mesmo assim os valores parece não estarem muito altos no Central. As maiores células parece estarem todas concentradas a norte do arquipélago...
Veremos o próximo boletim meteorológico do IPMA que a qualquer momento deve estar saindo.


----------



## Orion (22 Abr 2015 às 01:00)




----------



## Hazores (22 Abr 2015 às 01:01)

Boa noite, 

Devo confessar que já à largos meses que não vinha aqui ao fórum (o tempo não têm dado para isso...) mas cada vez que se aproxima uma depressão ou uma frente cá venho....e devo confessar também que estou surpreendido com o evoluir do fórum, neste caso do seguimento açores e madeira, estão no bom caminho...recorrendo ás imagens de satélite  e às webcams das ilhas temos um acompanhamento muito bom aqui no fórum...parabéns a que está a fazer o acompanhamento da situação e o nowcasting....

Pela zona oeste da ilha terceira, o vento sopra moderado com rajadas fortes, chuva forte e constante...trovoada é que nem vê-la....


----------



## lserpa (22 Abr 2015 às 01:04)

A minha estação acaba de atingir o 20mm acumulados  , não tenho a certeza, mas penso ter ouvido uma trovoada ao longe... Vamos ver se se confirma... Não posso afirmar com certeza derivado ao som do vento, posso estar confundido...


----------



## Orion (22 Abr 2015 às 01:08)

Hazores disse:


> Devo confessar que já à largos meses que não vinha aqui ao fórum (o tempo não têm dado para isso...) mas cada vez que se aproxima uma depressão ou uma frente cá venho....e devo confessar também que estou surpreendido com o evoluir do fórum, neste caso do seguimento açores e madeira, estão no bom caminho...recorrendo ás imagens de satélite e às webcams das ilhas temos um acompanhamento muito bom aqui no fórum...parabéns a que está a fazer o acompanhamento da situação e o nowcasting....



Só é possível devido ao contributo individual de cada um (nunca são de mais). Os humanos são seres visuais. Quantas mais  tendencialmente mais interesse haverá


----------



## lserpa (22 Abr 2015 às 01:22)

Deixo aqui o registo da minha estação, peço desculpa de não ser do programa da estação, mas esqueci-me de deixar o pc ligado... Erro estúpido....


----------



## Orion (22 Abr 2015 às 01:29)

Para meter _nojo_:






Se _eu_ não tenho chuva _vocês_ também não


----------



## Hazores (22 Abr 2015 às 01:36)

Caso para dizer...."E tudo ao norte passou....."


----------



## dunio9 (22 Abr 2015 às 01:48)

Hazores disse:


> Caso para dizer...."E tudo ao norte passou....."


 lool! Correto.


----------



## faroeste (22 Abr 2015 às 02:11)

Precipitação na ultima hora 3,7 mm acumulado nas ultimas 24 horas 4,9mm rajada máxima 50,6 km/h. Isto na minha estação.


----------



## Orion (22 Abr 2015 às 02:28)

E fez-se luz:






















Chuva moderada a forte (tenho dificuldade em discernir) neste momento em PDL.


----------



## Wessel1985 (22 Abr 2015 às 02:31)

Aqui por Angra chove de forma constante desde as 22 e pouco e o vento também sopra com alguma intensidade ... Pode até o grosso da depressão estar a passar a norte do arquipélago mas estes acumulados aqui na Terceira vão ser preciosos para aliviar um pouco a seca a que se vinha assistindo ...


----------



## faroeste (22 Abr 2015 às 02:53)

Desde as 22 acumulado 9,7 mm rajada máxima 56,4 km/h pressão 1002,2
Aqui por Angra está tudo bem. Espero a chuva se mantenha com esta intensidade.


----------



## faroeste (22 Abr 2015 às 03:18)

Agora rajada máxima 97.6 km/h acumulado 17,9 mm . está animado.


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2015 às 03:37)

Acumulados de precipitação em milímetros nas estações do IPMA até à 1h utc de hoje:
Corvo: 8,1
Flores: 15,5
Horta: *22,2*
Pico: 17,8 registo com falhas e provavelmente erros (dois pares de valores horários idênticos)
São Jorge: 15,0
Angra: 3,6 
Graciosa: 18,1

Estações da Ilha de S.Miguel estão ainda a zero.

Estações WU até às 2h utc de hoje:
Na costa oeste da Terceira, EN1-1A IANGRADO3: 24,9mm = 6,9mm ontem, mais *18mm hoje nas duas horas*!
Uma estação na Horta: 22mm ontem.
S.Miguel, Lagoa: 1 mm hoje, começou pouco antes das 2h.
As duas estações de Santa Maria ainda estão a zero.


Na RHA:
A estação de São Caetano no Pico, acumulou ontem 18mm e 0,9mm hoje;
Mosteiros em S.Miguel já tem 1,4mm hoje;
Candelária: 1,6mm;
Lagoa do Carvão: 2,2mm.

Posição da frente às 0h, entre o Faial e o Pico:





Depressão em fase de enchimento.


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2015 às 04:27)

Dilúvio na Graciosa:

22,7 mm na última hora!






As estações de Ponta Delgada, Aeroporto e Observatório, estrearam-se finalmente com 1,3mm e 1mm, respectivamente.

Lagoa segue com 1,8mm.

E já caíu um aguaceiro em Santa Maria, na Praia Formosa, 1mm.


----------



## Afgdr (22 Abr 2015 às 16:25)

Boa tarde!

Aqui na Lagoa, o céu está parcialmente/muito nublado e o vento está moderado. A madrugada foi marcada por chuva tocada a vento forte e caiu um ou outro aguaceiro rápido durante a manhã.

Ontem, o céu apresentou-se inicialmente limpo, com alguns cirrus, tornando-se muito nublado/encoberto para a tarde.

*Foto aqui da Lagoa às 15h23
*


----------



## AzoresPower (22 Abr 2015 às 16:49)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro torrencial durante uns 10 segundos, seguido de chuva muito forte durante cerca de 1 minuto.

Chove moderado agora.


----------



## lserpa (22 Abr 2015 às 17:32)

StormRic disse:


> Dilúvio na Graciosa:
> 
> 22,7 mm na última hora!


Boa tarde, 
A chuva forte registada na Graciosa ontem, teve as suas consequências.
Estas fotos chegam através do Sr. António Medina e são da autoria do Sr. António Reis, a quem lhe reservo os direitos das mesmas.


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2015 às 17:39)

AzoresPower disse:


> Acabou de cair um aguaceiro torrencial durante uns 10 segundos, seguido de chuva muito forte durante cerca de 1 minuto.
> 
> Chove moderado agora.



Numerosas células na massa de ar frio pós-frontal. No entanto a primeira vaga passou a norte, mas vêm agora bons aguaceiros a caminho do Grupo Central, quase a chegar:




Os acumulados registados nas estações do IPMA, desta depressão até às 15h, foram os seguintes, com destaque para a Graciosa:

Corvo: 10,5 mm
Flores: 20,0 mm
Horta: 26,3 mm
Pico: 22,1 mm (com falhas e possíveis erros)
São Jorge: 18,8 mm
Graciosa: *43,0* mm
Angra do Heroísmo: 9,9 mm
P.Delgada (aeroporto): 10,3 mm
Observatório Afonso Chaves: 7,4 mm
Nordeste: 0,0 mm  

Santa Maria (estação da Maia da RHA): 9,9 mm


----------



## lserpa (22 Abr 2015 às 17:45)

StormRic disse:


> Numerosas células na massa de ar frio pós-frontal. No entanto a primeira vaga passou a norte, mas vêm agora bons aguaceiros a caminho do Grupo Central, quase a chegar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parece-me que a estação do Nordeste não está muito bem de saúde...


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2015 às 18:03)

Acumulados deste evento na RHA:

Maia (Santa Maria): 9,9 mm

São Caetano (Pico): 50,7 mm (valores horários de *19,8* mm das 21h às 22h e *17,1* mm das 22h às 23h, altura em que a frente fria passou)

S.Miguel

Mosteiros: 18,0 mm
Sete Cidades:* 31,4* mm
Algarvia: 23,6 mm
Candelária: 20,7 mm
Chã da Macela: 15,3 mm
Lagoa do Carvão (Empadadas): 21,6 mm
Lameiro: 26,0 mm
Lombo: 15,6 mm
Monte Escuro: 26,7 mm
Salga: 12,5 mm
Salto do Cabrito: 22,5 mm
Salto do Fojo: 13,5 mm
Santana: 11,2 mm
Tronqueira: 10,2 mm
Lomba da Erva: 9,9 mm
Lagoa das Furnas: 9,8 mm
Fogo III: 9,5 mm

outras estações (quatro) todas com valores inferiores; duas sem registo ou registo nulo suspeito de mau funcionamento.


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2015 às 18:06)

lserpa disse:


> Parece-me que a estação do Nordeste não está muito bem de saúde...



Não está, e a EMA do IPMA do Pico também não, e há muito tempo, não se percebe porque não é feita manutenção. Se não fosse a de São Caetano da RHA ficávamos sem saber de todo o que se passa nessa ilha.


----------



## lserpa (22 Abr 2015 às 18:10)

Belo exemplar de célula a entrar agora no Faial


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2015 às 18:12)

lserpa disse:


> A chuva forte registada na Graciosa ontem, teve as suas consequências.
> Estas fotos chegam através do Sr. António Medina e são da autoria do Sr. António Reis, a quem lhe reservo os direitos das mesmas.



Enquanto que em situação de penúria hidrológica o valor horário de 22,7 mm seria rapidamente absorvido, em meio urbano tem logo repercussões destas. É possível que na cidade até tenha caído mais.


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2015 às 18:13)

lserpa disse:


> Belo exemplar de célula a entrar agora no Faial



Esta câmara é no Pico? Boa célula, grande bigorna.

Actualizando valores: tudo zero na última hora (16h utc) excepto 1,4 mm em Angra do Heroísmo.


----------



## lserpa (22 Abr 2015 às 18:14)

StormRic disse:


> Esta câmara é no Pico? Boa célula, grande bigorna.


Sim, é a da Madalena


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2015 às 18:28)

Alguns valores horários notáveis à passagem da frente na ilha de S.Miguel, esta madrugada:

Começou nas *Sete Cidades*, das *2h às 3h*, 19,2 mm;
Depois entre as *3h e as 4h*:
Lameiro: 16,9 mm
Monte Escuro: 16,1 mm
Salto do Cabrito: 13,8 mm
Lagoa do Carvão: 13,0 mm
Candelária: 11,7 mm
Chã da Macela: 11,0 mm
Mosteiros: 10,5 mm
Algarvia: 10,2 mm

Intensidade máxima de 8,7 mm em 10 minutos em Sete Cidades, das 3:10 às 3:20;
noutras estações cerca de 5 mm.


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2015 às 18:33)

lserpa disse:


> Sim, é a da Madalena



A célula passou de raspão sobre a costa noroeste do Faial:


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2015 às 19:13)

Última hora (17h utc), os aguaceiros estão ou fracos ou curtos ou com má pontaria:
Horta: 1,2 mm
Flores: 1,1 mm
Pico (IPMA): 0,9 mm
Corvo: 0,1 mm

zero nas restantes IPMA.

RHA:
0,2 mm no Pico, 0,5 mm em Sete Cidades.


----------



## AzoresPower (22 Abr 2015 às 20:04)

Cai agora um aguaceiro com granizo


----------



## Afgdr (22 Abr 2015 às 21:16)

Caiu um aguaceiro forte há momentos...


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2015 às 21:23)

AzoresPower disse:


> Cai agora um aguaceiro com granizo



0,4 mm na IPMA de Angra.
*Nas últimas duas horas*: também 0,4 mm na Horta, 0,5 mm em São Jorge e 0,1 mm no Pico e no Corvo; zero nas restantes estações.

Na RHA panorama igualmente desolador tendo em conta as numerosas células nesta massa de ar pós-frontal. Apenas algumas décimas de milímetro dispersas pela ilha de S.Miguel, mais significativo 2,2 mm em Praia; 0,5 mm em São Caetano no Pico; zero em Santa Maria.

Na rede WU, acumulados de *hoje*, 4,3 mm em Feteira no Faial; 26,2 mm (21,3 mm de madrugada e 4,9 mm durante a tarde) na Terceira, costa oeste.
15 mm em Lagoa, S.Miguel (13 mm de madrugada e 2 mm há momentos)

No entanto ainda se esperam mais aguaceiros.

Edição: Lagoa passou dos 2 mm para 4,5 mm no acumulado da tarde por este último aguaceiro e continua a acumular.


----------



## Orion (22 Abr 2015 às 22:17)

No compósito de hoje, muitos_ cumulonimbus _(mas de fraca intensidade):


----------



## Wessel1985 (22 Abr 2015 às 22:32)

Por aqui tivemos um dia que seria típico dos Açores ou seja com as quatro estações num dia se tivesse sido um inverno normal e não tivesse existido esta seca severa e este tempo anticiclónico prolongado ... Dia com aguaceiros por vezes fortes ... Neste momento tudo calmo ... Trovoadas nem vê-las durante todos estes dias ... O vento também diminuiu de intensidade ao longo do dia de hoje ...


----------



## Orion (22 Abr 2015 às 22:32)

A médio prazo o regime de precipitação muda(rá). Ver-se-á quanta chuva chegará do 'corredor' a sudoeste:






Ao que tudo indica, a NAO permanecerá negativa até final do mês:






Há algum tempo o modelo tempo CFS indicou/indicava uma mudança do padrão por volta do meio de Abril. Acertou. Resta saber quanto tempo durará.


----------



## Orion (22 Abr 2015 às 22:39)

Termino as minhas intervenções com um exemplo de loucura total:


----------



## Orion (23 Abr 2015 às 15:20)

Esta madrugada:
















O compósito de hoje:






Outras imagens:











A haver chuva hoje, não deverá ser de origem convectiva (ou apenas alguma célula isolada):


























O GFS traça um cenário de sonho para a precipitação (relativamente ao G. Oriental):






Por fim, deixo outra imagem de satélite. Às 11:52 UTC era este o cenário a norte do G. Ocidental (e que representa a depressão que está a influenciar o estado do tempo):


----------



## Orion (23 Abr 2015 às 17:29)

Cenário muito interessante para acompanhar nos proximos dias. Na última imagem desta animação é possível ver uma bolsa de humidade:






Aqui está representada no canto inferior esquerdo:






Ela será responsável pela precipitação no grupo oriental e, posteriormente, no continente:
















Novamente, a posição e a intensidade serão fundamentais.


----------



## StormRic (23 Abr 2015 às 17:32)

Orion disse:


> O GFS traça um cenário de sonho para a precipitação (relativamente ao G. Oriental):



Parece que está a ser estabelecido finalmente o tão esperado corredor de sudoeste!


----------



## StormRic (23 Abr 2015 às 17:36)

Orion disse:


> Termino as minhas intervenções com um exemplo de loucura total:



Mas o GFS insiste, embora retirando ligeiramente no total mas concentrando mais.


----------



## Orion (23 Abr 2015 às 17:44)

Para complementar a minha publicação anterior, a mancha nebulosa no satélite (à direita, a meio da imagem):


----------



## Orion (23 Abr 2015 às 17:59)

O anticiclone vai para a sua posição normal de inverno em... Abril. No GFS:


----------



## Orion (23 Abr 2015 às 18:02)




----------



## StormRic (23 Abr 2015 às 18:15)

Previsão mais razoável a da run das 12h, mas um acumulado total de sonho na mesma:


----------



## AzoresPower (23 Abr 2015 às 19:06)

126mm...


----------



## Orion (23 Abr 2015 às 20:48)

Célula a sul de S. Jorge.

Velas:






Calheta:






Outra célula perto das Flores:






Por fim, ao meio e no horizonte, parece um arco-irís (Fajã do Ouvidor, S. Jorge):


----------



## StormRic (23 Abr 2015 às 21:03)

Orion disse:


> Por fim, ao meio e no horizonte, parece um arco-irís (Fajã do Ouvidor, S. Jorge):



 é um arco-íris. Apenas aparece aquele segmento porque só ali ao longe estava a chover.


----------



## Orion (23 Abr 2015 às 23:51)

Publico novamente esta animação porque, creio, representa na perfeição a grande diferença na precipitação entre os grupos. A frente quando passou pelo grupo ocidental, 'abriu' um buraco. Por outras palavras, houve uma quebra dramática na água precipitável. A convecção aumentou significativamente no grupo central, daí os grandes acumulados. Também houve um aumento da conveção, se bem que menor, sobre a ponta este de S. Miguel e na ilha de Santa Maria. Esta ilha é pequena e com uma orografia muito baixa. Dois fatores relevantes na (menor quantidade de) chuva que caiu. 

Na última atualização, que tem mais 6 horas, mantém-se a progressão da massa de água muito húmida em direção aos Açores:






E no satélite:


----------



## Orion (24 Abr 2015 às 15:12)

Há que esperar pelo melhor. Na última saída a precipitação acumulada nas próximas 192h faz uma curva, literalmente, inesperada:






No satélite:











A faixa de nuvens altas pairando sobre o grupo central é vista de cá de baixo assim:

Fajã do Ouvidor, S. Jorge:






Lajes do Pico, Pico:






Este evento não deverá ser tão bom como se afigurou. Contudo, terá maior efeito em Sta. Maria, ilha que sofreu muito com a seca:











25 Abril - 02:00:






A chuva deverá estar garantida. Há convecção e muita água precipitável:
















A esta hora o compósito diário da NASA ainda não está pronto. Mas há outras imagens que aqui publico. Foram tiradas às 11:31 e 11:34. Mostram a norte a depressão semi-permanente e a sudeste a mancha nebulosa:


----------



## Orion (24 Abr 2015 às 16:19)




----------



## Orion (24 Abr 2015 às 18:39)

Eumetsat no Google Earth:






Com maior definição:






A convecção é fraca/moderada:


----------



## Afgdr (24 Abr 2015 às 18:46)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento fraco/bonançoso.

Está em vigor um* aviso amarelo* para o Grupo Oriental, em especial para a Ilha de Santa Maria, devido a precipitação pontualmente forte.


----------



## Orion (24 Abr 2015 às 18:49)

Ainda assim é possível ver algumas nuvens interessantes. Nas Flores:











O carácter achatado da nuvem é deveras interessante. Mas as nuvens com algum desenvolvimento vertical estão muito longe.


----------



## Orion (24 Abr 2015 às 20:28)

Chove em Sta. Maria:






As células convectivas estão neste momento a passar por lá:






Uma imagem que ilustra bem a situação (Nordeste, S. Miguel):






As nuvens mais escuras estão à direita (sul/sudoeste).

Só falta a estação da Praia funcionar:


----------



## Orion (25 Abr 2015 às 14:43)

A corrente de sudoeste é cada vez mais desapontante:







O anticiclone ficará estacionado a sudeste.

Por curiosidade fui buscar a carta da trovoada do ano passado. Nem tão cedo se voltará a ver um CAPE de 1800 e um LI de -4/-5:






Há pouco:






Dia agradável um pouco por todo o arquipélago. Há de tudo. Ilhas com céu limpo até ilhas com céu muito nublado.


----------



## Orion (26 Abr 2015 às 00:02)

Não sou craque na previsão meteorológica. Como tal, qualquer erro que cometa, avisem. Aqui deixo a minha tentativa (básica):

- O mês vai acabar com o anticiclone estacionado a este/sudoeste






- Com a corrente de sudoeste, as temperaturas aumentarão - Temperatura aos +-1,5km











- Prevê-se que hajam dias um bocado para o húmido (ou seja, a normalidade):











- Até porque o oceano irá contribuir:


----------



## Orion (26 Abr 2015 às 14:43)

*Boletim Climatológico Mensal - Março de 2015*
















http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...mVxDhn/cli_20150301_20150331_pcl_mm_az_pt.pdf


----------



## Orion (27 Abr 2015 às 15:32)

fraca intermitente em Ponta Delgada

No aeroporto:






Contrastes interessantes:

Nordeste:






Povoação:






No Pico:











(na câmara dá para ver o efeito orográfico nas nuvens - tal como aquela pequena à direita).

As nuvens são predominantemente baixas.


----------



## Orion (27 Abr 2015 às 15:41)

Nuvem lenticular:


----------



## lserpa (27 Abr 2015 às 18:36)

Boa tarde, 
Sigo com céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e médias, na última madrugada aqui pela Horta tivemos uma bela rega  na minha estação registei um total acumulado de 20,1mm, fiquei surpreendido, no gfs e no ecmwf, o máximo previsto eram 8mm e qualquer coisa. Creio que o efeito ortográfico tenha tido um papel importante no volume de precipitação registado. Esta manhã as ribeiras estavam bem caudalosas, como já não as via há muito tempo. 
Sinal de alguma recuperação hídrica, mas longe de alcançar ainda os valores ideais.


----------



## Orion (27 Abr 2015 às 21:27)

*Inverno sem chuva ameaça reservas de água nos Açores (Som)*

http://www.rtp.pt/acores/economia/inverno-sem-chuva-ameaca-reservas-de-agua-nos-acores-som_46590
*
*


----------



## Orion (27 Abr 2015 às 21:49)

Vendo o CFS:






Um início de verão com o anticiclone a oeste seria bom para o grupo oriental, madeira e continente. Contudo, haveriam intermináveis queixas do turismo na TV. Não se consegue agradar a todos.


----------



## Orion (27 Abr 2015 às 21:58)




----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Abr 2015 às 22:56)

Por aqui tivemos um dia calmo e com sol embora bastante abafado e húmido ... Registo para uma carga de água assinalável na altura da alvorada ( por volta das 07 horas da manhã ).


----------



## lserpa (27 Abr 2015 às 23:03)

Orion disse:


> *Inverno sem chuva ameaça reservas de água nos Açores (Som)*
> 
> http://www.rtp.pt/acores/economia/inverno-sem-chuva-ameaca-reservas-de-agua-nos-acores-som_46590
> *
> *


A chuva dos últimos dias cá pelo Faial, veio desagravar a situação de seca meteorológica, como vos disse, este mês já atingimos os 101,7mm acumulados, o que já é muito bom.
Mas claro, para normalizar os caudais/bacias hidrográficas, teria que cair mais precipitação. 
Também vi uma curiosidade, no que diz respeito à precipitação de hoje, segundo as synops da estação do observatório Príncipe Alberto Do Mónaco, hoje, registou um acumulado de 20,4mm, que comparado com o meu registo é 0,3mm superior, o que é muito plausível, no tempo da RTPA, apresentam uma precipitação acumulada de 35mm. Não faço a mínima ideia onde foram buscar aquele valor!


----------



## Orion (28 Abr 2015 às 00:59)

Situação muito interessante que poderá acontecer no fim do mês. Estão previstos, especialmente na ilha de S. Miguel, alguns acumulados muito interessantes. Precipitação acumulada no ECM:











GFS:






Simplificando o fenómeno. A ação conjunta do anticiclone a sudeste e de dois núcleos depressionários a noroeste (corrigido) formarão uma corrente pronunciada de sudoeste:






Isto fará com que ar muito húmido seja trazido para os Açores. Esta animação mostra o comportamento do ar húmido poucos dias antes:






O referido ar húmido será trazido por uma frente fria associada ao núcleo depressionário da 'esquerda':






A massa de ar é propícia a nevoeiros ou neblinas dado o seu elevado ponto de orvalho (e a sua proximidade às temperaturas que ocorrem presentemente nos Açores):


----------



## João Pedro (28 Abr 2015 às 01:17)

Orion disse:


>


Fantástica!


----------



## Afgdr (28 Abr 2015 às 02:05)

Boa noite!

Aqui na Lagoa, o céu está encoberto e o vento sopra fraco. Ontem, a chuva marcou presença até meio da tarde.




lserpa disse:


> Também vi uma curiosidade, no que diz respeito à precipitação de hoje, segundo as synops da estação do observatório Príncipe Alberto Do Mónaco, hoje, registou um acumulado de 20,4mm, que comparado com o meu registo é 0,3mm superior, o que é muito plausível, no tempo da RTPA, apresentam uma precipitação acumulada de 35mm. Não faço a mínima ideia onde foram buscar aquele valor!



O registo da precipitação acumulada que aparece nos boletins meteorológicos da RTP Açores abrange um período de tempo mais alargado, entre as 12h do dia anterior e as 12h do dia em que o boletim é apresentado. Portanto, a diferença de valores deve estar aí.


----------



## Afgdr (28 Abr 2015 às 02:06)

Ontem, as condições foram propícias à formação de nuvens lenticulares na Ilha do Pico.

Foi possível observar lenticulares no topo da Montanha do Pico de manhã e pelas 20h locais.

*Montanha do Pico
*
De manhã, por volta das 10h locais






Por volta das 20h locais








​Também foi possível observar algumas lenticulares em São Roque do Pico.


----------



## lserpa (28 Abr 2015 às 02:10)

Afgdr disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Aqui na Lagoa, o céu está encoberto e o vento sopra fraco. Ontem, a chuva marcou presença até meio da tarde.
> 
> ...


Não creio que seja isso, pois os meus valores também foram das 12 ás 12, e não choveu no dia anterior, deduzo que a recolha poderá ser dos flamengos... Pelo menos eles tinham uma estação manual, mas não sei se ainda está em funcionamento... Tenho que investigar...


----------



## Orion (28 Abr 2015 às 14:38)

A orografia a criar nevoeiro na Povoação, S. Miguel:






Praia Formosa, Sta. Maria:






De longe a paisagem mais diversa é em S. Roque do Pico:


----------



## Orion (28 Abr 2015 às 15:55)

A Eumetsat não está a funcionar. Ainda assim:


----------



## Orion (28 Abr 2015 às 17:27)

Não deve ser exatamente assim a situação mas parece que vai haver um período alargado de avisos amarelos de chuva. Laranja também é possível. Períodos mais significativos:
















A NOAA alarga o período de NAO negativa:






No nordeste do EUA, começa a tomar forma a depressão:
















E revisitando a aproximação do ar húmido:


----------



## StormRic (28 Abr 2015 às 17:34)

Orion disse:


> - Até porque o oceano irá contribuir:



Não é confirmada por enquanto a formação de uma anomalia positiva significativa nos Açores. Na última semana renasceu em força a anomalia junto ao continente mas os Açores ficam assim agora numa depressão da anomalia positiva cujo contraste com as zonas a sudoeste e a nordeste não favorece as perturbações.







Afgdr disse:


> Também foi possível observar algumas lenticulares em São Roque do Pico.



 _lenticularis_ lindas, além da do Pico, a merecerem fotos! As câmaras do SpotAzores são excelentes mas...


----------



## lserpa (28 Abr 2015 às 17:38)

Boa tarde, sigo com céu encoberto, vento sul, entre 10 a 15km/H, e começou a chover à 10min ️
Há uma boa probabilidade dessa precipitação ser moderada.





Já se nota a chuva. Apesar de ainda ser inferior a 1mm, pelo menos na minha zona

.


----------



## Orion (28 Abr 2015 às 19:26)

Ainda é cedo. Mas haveria um alerta laranja em S. Miguel e possivelmente vermelho em Sta. Maria:


----------



## Wessel1985 (28 Abr 2015 às 19:26)

Aqui por Angra dia com céu muito nublado mas sem precipitação até ao momento ... Nota-se que o tempo está húmido ...


----------



## Orion (28 Abr 2015 às 19:32)

O corredor agora descarrega muito no grupo oriental e arredores:






Com o efeito orográfico, todas as encostas a sudoeste terão uma precipitação superior. A Tronqueira e os Mosteiros (S. Miguel) deverão levar com um dilúvio.

Na ilha do Pico também deverá ser um bocado para o problemático.


----------



## StormRic (28 Abr 2015 às 19:55)

Orion disse:


> possivelmente vermelho em Sta. Maria



Não chegava a ser vermelho para Santa Maria. >40mm/1h ou >60mm/6h é o critério para esse nível de aviso. Laranja talvez, pelo acumulado em 6h (55,5mm).


----------



## Orion (28 Abr 2015 às 19:58)

StormRic disse:


> Não chegava a ser vermelho para Santa Maria. >40mm/1h ou >60mm/6h é o critério para esse nível de aviso. Laranja talvez, pelo acumulado em 6h (55,5mm).



Possivelmente vermelho devido às variações normais dos modelos (apenas teóricos). O IPMA usa o ECM. E ainda há o fator 'prevenção'.


----------



## lserpa (28 Abr 2015 às 19:59)

Orion disse:


> Ainda é cedo. Mas haveria um alerta laranja em S. Miguel e possivelmente vermelho em Sta. Maria:


Só uma correção se me permites.
Aviso e não alerta... Aviso é para a população e alerta é para as autoridades...  pormenores


----------



## lserpa (28 Abr 2015 às 20:02)

StormRic disse:


> Não chegava a ser vermelho para Santa Maria. >40mm/1h ou >60mm/6h é o critério para esse nível de aviso. Laranja talvez, pelo acumulado em 6h (55,5mm).


O IPMA basear-se-á muito também pelo Arome, este tem de grosso modo o efeito orográfico... Damm this is a lot of wather


----------



## Orion (28 Abr 2015 às 20:03)

lserpa disse:


> Aviso e não alerta... Aviso é para a população e alerta é para as autoridades...  pormenores



Bah, troco sempre


----------



## lserpa (28 Abr 2015 às 20:05)

Orion disse:


> Bah, troco sempre


Bem, espero que as condições se mantenham  seria mais que merecido e necessário!!! Mantenham os olhos nisso!! Algo muito interessante para já


----------



## Orion (28 Abr 2015 às 20:16)

Vendo alguns parâmetros há algumas coisas interessantes. Neste evento, no arquipélago propriamente dito não há muitas condições para trovoadas (CAPE baixo). Contudo, há um LI apreciável:







Humidade elevada:











E velocidades verticais interessantes a 700 hPA (carta mudada):






Pergunto eu, porque não sei. Estas condições favorecem o quê? A níveis baixos nuvens em estratos que trazem precipitação contínua e a geração de células dispersas com base alta (corrigido) capazes de criar precipitação mais forte?


----------



## João Pedro (28 Abr 2015 às 22:00)

Afgdr disse:


> Ontem, as condições foram propícias à formação de nuvens lenticulares na Ilha do Pico.
> 
> Foi possível observar lenticulares no topo da Montanha do Pico de manhã e pelas 20h locais.


Magníficas!


----------



## Orion (29 Abr 2015 às 00:55)

Forte trovoada a nordeste do arquipélago:






Suspeito que seja a linha de instabilidade:






No satélite:


----------



## Orion (29 Abr 2015 às 02:03)

No canto inferior direito, algumas células responsáveis pela trovoada:


----------



## Orion (29 Abr 2015 às 02:26)

No canto superior direito (mesmo no canto), célula fortíssima:











Do Corvo, com alguma sorte, deve ser possível ver alguma trovoada longíqua. Parece haver poucas nuvens:


----------



## Orion (29 Abr 2015 às 14:47)

Muito nevoeiro um pouco por todo o arquipélago. Horta:






A depressão a noroeste:











A chuva ainda está toda a sudoeste do arquipélago:






O semi-círculo negro representa ar seco. Toda a linha abaixo dele está a caminho dos Açores. É muito vapor de água:






Continua a haver atividade elétrica. Desta vez a oeste do grupo ocidental:


----------



## Orion (29 Abr 2015 às 16:17)

Dia muito ventoso nas camadas superiores da atmosfera. Roll clouds em S. Miguel (Maia - à esquerda):






e em S. Jorge (Fajá do Ouvidor):


----------



## StormRic (29 Abr 2015 às 16:57)

Orion disse:


> Roll clouds em S. Miguel (Maia - à esquerda):



 céu realmente notável. Acho que são _lenticularis_ e não _roll clouds_, estas são formações de nuvens baixas e necessitam de apresentar um movimento de rolamento transversal à sua extensão. As formações que se vêem são, como bem dizes, de nuvens nos níveis médios e altos, altostratus, altocumulus, até mesmo cirrocumulus parece-me.


----------



## lserpa (29 Abr 2015 às 18:11)

Orion disse:


> Vendo alguns parâmetros há algumas coisas interessantes. Neste evento, no arquipélago propriamente dito não há muitas condições para trovoadas (CAPE baixo). Contudo, há um LI apreciável:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Era para ter respondido antes mas não tive oportunidade. Nestas condições, temos, temperatura, Humidade e Li, contudo falta o CAPE... Irá proporcionar durante a maior parte da passagem da frente precipitação estratiforme, segundo o GFS, haverá a certa altura um aumento da precipitação... Creio que as condições de instabilidade, com o catapultar do ar quente, provocado pela frente fria e em conjugação com as nossas catapultas naturais, (ilhas altas),  com um Li bem razoável, poderá depositar em altitude uma boa quantidade de calor latente e se as condições de instabilidade forem boas, poderemos ter alguma trovoada... Caso contrário será apenas chuva. Penso eu de que...


----------



## lserpa (29 Abr 2015 às 18:27)

Aqui pela Horta, sigo com nevoeiro até aos pés e alguns períodos de chuva. 18ºC e humidade suficiente para o papel ficar mole


----------



## Orion (29 Abr 2015 às 19:09)

Hehe, emoção e incerteza até ao fim:


----------



## lserpa (29 Abr 2015 às 19:22)

Vai levar uns dias a chover  até parece mentira! 

Bem, entretanto continuando a conversa da convenção, apesar de os valores atuais não serem grande coisa, temos uma Célula ás portas do grupo central deslocamento (W-E).


----------



## Orion (29 Abr 2015 às 19:22)

A faixa nebulosa corresponde à frente fria:


----------



## Orion (29 Abr 2015 às 19:40)

A orografia e a instabilidade atmosférica hoje (mesma imagem, com e sem as ilhas realçadas):


----------



## lserpa (29 Abr 2015 às 20:27)

A carta de SIGWX (significant weather) mostram para amanhã topos até aos 24000 pés, o que se resumirá a precipitação não muito significativa em termos de mm/H, mas vai ser persistente em alguns locais...


----------



## Orion (29 Abr 2015 às 21:09)

Não aparece no mapa principal mas as Flores já tem uma estação (rede hidrometeorológica dos Açores). No caso uma estação limnigráfica. Contudo, ainda não apresenta dados.

Aparenta estar instalada na lagoa Funda:

A Lagoa Funda é a maior das sete lagoas do concelho de Lajes das Flores, e situa-se na zona central da ilha. Na sua proximidade pode ser ainda vista a Lagoa Rasa.







http://www.cmlajesdasflores.pt/destaques/ver.php?id=10


----------



## lserpa (29 Abr 2015 às 23:50)

O srpcba emite aviso amarelo para precipitação persistente e pontualmente forte.


----------



## Hazores (29 Abr 2015 às 23:57)

Boa noite a todos,
Em que estação do ano estamos?!!?
Nevoeiro muito denso, chuva constante, pontualmente é forte, este é o cenário pela costa oeste da ilha terceira.

Apesar de já estarmos praticamente em maio, que num ano "normal" a chuva não faria qualquer diferença, este ano e devido ao inverno que tivemos esta precipitação poderá fazer com que os aquíferos das ilhas restabeleçam as suas cotas...


----------



## Hazores (29 Abr 2015 às 23:58)

E obrigado a todo o pessoal que está a fazer um excelente acompanhamento aqui no fórum...


----------



## Afgdr (30 Abr 2015 às 00:27)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento fresco. Noutras zonas, o nevoeiro marca presença.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se encoberto e choveu pela manhã e para o final da tarde. Ontem, fez nevoeiro de madrugada e choveu de manhã.


*Panorama às 21h no Atlântico*
​





​*Das 18h de ontem até às 21h de hoje*


----------



## Wessel1985 (30 Abr 2015 às 00:55)

Boas ... Por aqui parece que a chuva resolveu cair toda de uma vez ... Muita chuva por aqui durante o início da noite de hoje e também faz-se sentir algum vento ... Neste momento a chuva acalmou um pouco mas durante umas horas valentes caiu de uma forma contínua e forte ...


----------



## Azor (30 Abr 2015 às 01:11)

Boa noite!

Pela minha zona a chuva cai igualmente de forma contínua e soprada por vento.

Escusado será dizer que não se vê nada lá fora tal é o nevoeiro denso....

e ela cai, cai cai


----------



## Wessel1985 (30 Abr 2015 às 01:32)

Por aqui depois de uma ligeira acalmia surge novamente a chuva que cai de uma forma constante ... Não há fome que não dê em fartura ... Esperemos que seja suficiente para matar a seca de vez aqui nos Açores ...


----------



## Orion (30 Abr 2015 às 01:56)

Um aguaceiro agora por PDL.

Um resumo. O grupo central será o primeiro a levar com a chuva. A precipitação até agora é estratiforme:
















Parece-me que o ECM está atualizando. No IPMA nada aparece. No GFS o grosso da precipitação vai para o mar:






Na teoria é uma coisa. Na prática é outra. O Hirlam é o meu favorito 

1 de Maio - 02:00:






2 de Maio - 02:00:






Mesmo dia - 08:00:






De qualquer das formas, as ilhas com maior orografia terão bons acumulados devido à condensação do ar super-húmido. As mais baixinhas também terão uma boa chuva. A frente fria ao levantar todo esse ar quente sufocante vai invariavelmente fazer com que haja uma rega generalizada. Desta vez o grupo ocidental terá que se contentar com menos água.


----------



## Azor (30 Abr 2015 às 02:03)

Orion disse:


> Um aguaceiro agora por PDL.




Aqui já estamos em festa há mais de 1 h 





Orion disse:


> Na teoria é uma coisa. Na prática é outra. O Hirlam é o meu favorito
> 
> 1 de Maio - 02:00:
> 
> ...



O modelo europeu corrobora igualmente o que acabaste de referir


----------



## Orion (30 Abr 2015 às 02:07)

O tempo vai variar entre tempo mais moderado aquando da passagem de uma frente quente e piorar aquando da passagem de uma frente fria. Chuva intermitente a persistente e forte de vez em quando. Para efeitos comparativos:


----------



## Orion (30 Abr 2015 às 02:09)

Hazores disse:


> Boa noite a todos,
> Em que estação do ano estamos?!!?
> Nevoeiro muito denso, chuva constante, pontualmente é forte, este é o cenário pela costa oeste da ilha terceira.



Estás mal habituado com os dias limpos  Dias 'normais' finalmente. Mas são dias pouco desejados pela população.



Hazores disse:


> Apesar de já estarmos praticamente em maio, que num ano "normal" a chuva não faria qualquer diferença, este ano e devido ao inverno que tivemos esta precipitação poderá fazer com que os aquíferos das ilhas restabeleçam as suas cotas...



Isso não vai acontecer tendo em conta os défices acumulados. Dilúvios são giros na teoria mas maus na prática. Dias como hoje, para ilhas com orografia alta, é que são excelentes para a vegetação. Mas trabalha-se com o que se tem.


----------



## Afgdr (30 Abr 2015 às 03:31)

Já chove há bastante tempo aqui na Lagoa... Chuva essencialmente fraca, por vezes moderada, mas persistente... 

De momento, apenas chuvisco...


----------



## AzoresPower (30 Abr 2015 às 08:13)

Ainda chove, deve ter chovido praticamente a noite toda, pontualmente forte. De momento chuva fraca.


----------



## Azor (30 Abr 2015 às 09:31)

Afgdr disse:


> Já chove há bastante tempo aqui na Lagoa... Chuva essencialmente fraca, por vezes moderada, mas persistente...
> 
> De momento, apenas chuvisco...



O mesmo por aqui @Afgdr .

Mas de qualquer forma vai ser bom para atenuar este longo período de seca.


----------



## Afgdr (30 Abr 2015 às 11:01)

Bom dia!

Por aqui, chuva fraca a moderada, mas contínua... 

Choveu durante toda a noite, os solos agradecem. 

Está em vigor um aviso amarelo para os Grupos Central e Oriental devido a precipitação contínua, que poderá ser pontualmente forte.


----------



## AnDré (30 Abr 2015 às 12:31)

Nas localidades da Ribeira Grande e Povoação, na Ilha de S. Miguel, já se vê que as ribeiras levam um bom caudal.


----------



## Hazores (30 Abr 2015 às 12:59)

Bom dia,
por aqui o nevoeiro continua muito denso, segundo os modelos a partir da tarde o tempo deve agravar-se em relação à precipitação...


----------



## AzoresPower (30 Abr 2015 às 13:07)

Tanto ontem à noite como hoje às 7h da manhã não se via um palmo à frente, mesmo. O nevoeiro tem sido uma constante, tal como a chuva, mesmo que por vezes seja fraca/chuviscos.


----------



## AzoresPower (30 Abr 2015 às 15:55)

Vendo a saída do GFS 6Z, pode haver uma boa rega em algumas ilhas:





















Situação a ser seguida para Domingo...


----------



## Orion (30 Abr 2015 às 16:06)

Enormes lenticulares vistas das Flores:


----------



## AzoresPower (30 Abr 2015 às 16:09)

Para os próximos dias, vendo o meteograma GFS Portugal (http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/meteogramas/gfs-portugal)

Grupo Ocidental: precipitação na casa dos 25mm.

Graciosa: 19.6 mm

Horta: 79,1 mm

Lajes do Pico: 110,1 mm
Madalena: 92,9 mm
São Roque: 132,6 mm

Calheta: 105,3 mm
Velas: 68,4 mm

Angra do Heroísmo: 84,7 mm
Praia da Vitória: 77,3 mm

Lagoa: 155,2 mm
Nordeste: 137,8 mm
Ponta Delgada: 155,2 mm
Povoação: 205,2 mm
Ribeira Grande: 168,5mm
Vila Franca do Campo: 187,2 mm

Vila do Porto: 42,5 mm


----------



## Orion (30 Abr 2015 às 16:21)

O núcleo depressionário continua a debitar relâmpagos:






Hoje às 12:49 UTC:


----------



## Orion (30 Abr 2015 às 16:26)

De forma surpreendente, Sta. Maria deverá receber muito menos chuva que S. Miguel. O ECM no IPMA até chega a por boa parte da chuva entre os grupos central e oriental. O GFS concorda:






Ver-se-á.


----------



## Azor (30 Abr 2015 às 17:44)

Por aqui chove de forma persistente e contínua (intercalada com períodos mais fortes) desde a manhã sem parar.
Muito nevoeiro também.
A chuva continua a cair ...


----------



## Afgdr (30 Abr 2015 às 18:33)

Azor disse:


> Por aqui chove de forma persistente e contínua (intercalada com períodos mais fortes) desde a manhã sem parar.
> Muito nevoeiro também.
> A chuva continua a cair ...




O mesmo cenário por aqui. Já não via chover assim há bastante tempo. 


Imagem de satélite às 17h15


----------



## StormRic (30 Abr 2015 às 19:35)

Totais acumulados em 24 horas até às 17h utc:

Corvo: 2.0 mm
Flores: 5,2 mm
Horta: 11,3 mm
Pico: 14,2 mm (com falhas)
São Jorge: 12,0 mm
Graciosa: 17,2 mm
Angra do Heroísmo: *35,8* mm
P.Delgada (aeroporto): 20,5 mm
Observatório Afonso Chaves: 17,4 mm
Nordeste: *35,5* mm


----------



## Orion (30 Abr 2015 às 19:40)

A hora da chuva significativa está próxima:











(aconselho clicar para ver em mais detalhe)

Pelo aviso amarelo o IPMA crê que não vai acontecer nada disso. A chuva vai ser muito menor. Ou prevê que caia tudo no mar. Bom seria um... radar meteorológico.

Os dados de Sta.Maria são um problema. A do IPMA tem problemas. As 3 da rede regional não se sabe muito bem o seu estado. De qualquer as formas, o nevoeiro baixo é bom. Alguma chuva está a ser absorvida (pelo menos na costa sul):






Prevejo mais um voo desviado:


----------



## Orion (30 Abr 2015 às 19:42)

Até agora... quase tudo no mar com tendência para o grupo central:


----------



## Orion (30 Abr 2015 às 19:46)

Atualização da pluma:


----------



## Orion (30 Abr 2015 às 19:48)

Para terminar as minhas intervenções, ainda continua no mesmo sítio a nuvem:


----------



## Orion (30 Abr 2015 às 21:13)

O avião da TAP aterrou agora mesmo. Condições no aeroporto:


----------



## StormRic (30 Abr 2015 às 21:28)

Orion disse:


> Para terminar as minhas intervenções, ainda continua no mesmo sítio a nuvem:



Ou não fosse uma_ lenticularis_ 

Recomeçou a chover bem no Grupo Central (8,1mm na Horta e 5,0mm no Pico), continua, mas fraca, em S.Miguel e tudo seco no Ocidental e Santa Maria.

Acumulados nas últimas 48 horas, até às 19h utc, correspondendo portanto a esta última situação:


Corvo: 2.0 mm
Flores: 10,6 mm
Horta: 25,1 mm
Pico: 26,0 mm (com falhas)
São Jorge: 15,4 mm
Graciosa: 22,5 mm
Angra do Heroísmo: *37,0* mm
P.Delgada (aeroporto): 22,7 mm
Observatório Afonso Chaves: 19,6 mm
Nordeste: *44,5* mm
Maia (Santa Maria, RHA): 2,1 mm

Uma perturbação a afectar claramente mais S.Miguel e o Grupo Central.


----------



## Orion (30 Abr 2015 às 21:58)

A primeira parte do evento foi... mais ou menos. Muito abaixo da chuva apocalítica. Aquelas células a sudoeste (até ao canto inferior esquerdo) ainda vão passar pelo arquipélago. 

Ver-se-á o que o dia de amanhã trará:
















O próximo evento, que supostamente terá lugar na semana que vem, tem a possibilidade de vir a gerar trovoadas.


----------



## StormRic (30 Abr 2015 às 22:08)

Está a chover bastante significativamente no Grupo Central. Chuva boa para os solos, não é muito forte.
Já temos nas últimas *três* horas (até às 20h utc):

Corvo: 0,0 mm
Flores: 0,0 mm
Horta: *13,3* mm
Pico: *12,2* mm (IPMA); São Caetano (RHA): *23,7* mm
São Jorge: *10,1* mm
Graciosa: 6,3 mm
Angra do Heroísmo: 3,5 mm
P.Delgada (aeroporto): 3,2 mm
Obs. Afonso Chaves: 3,2 mm
Nordeste: 1,5 mm
Maia (Santa Maria, RHA): 0,0 mm

*São Caetano acumulou 79,3 mm* nas últimas 48 horas.
Passo a apresentar para a ilha do Pico os valores referentes a esta estação da RHA em vez da EMA do IPMA que continua a ter falhas e só nos casos de valores horários notáveis voltarei a referi-la.


----------



## StormRic (30 Abr 2015 às 23:01)

Chegou à Terceira a chuva forte: 14,3 mm em 1 hora, às 21:00 utc. A frente já está aparentemente a largar as outras ilhas do Grupo Central.


----------



## Orion (30 Abr 2015 às 23:16)

StormRic disse:


> *São Caetano acumulou 79,3 mm* nas últimas 48 horas.
> Passo a apresentar para a ilha do Pico os valores referentes a esta estação da RHA em vez da EMA do IPMA que continua a ter falhas e só nos casos de valores horários notáveis voltarei a referi-la.



Só há um problema. Sabes qual é. A altitude e posição da estação de S. Caetano irá sempre apresentar valores inflacionados devido à orografia. É a mesma coisa que comparar, em S. Miguel, a do aeroporto com a do lombo. 

Será interessante ver o telejornal amanhã na RTP-A para ver o valor da precipitação em Sta. Maria.


----------



## AzoresPower (30 Abr 2015 às 23:36)

Já não chove na Terceira, depois de unas 2 horas de chuva moderada a forte.


----------



## Orion (30 Abr 2015 às 23:44)

Alerta amarelo para chuva renovado. É previsto um dia de amanhã igual ao de hoje. Um evento perfeitamente normal.


----------



## Orion (1 Mai 2015 às 00:04)

Não tenho possibilidade de tirar foto mas vivo no centro da cidade. Está instalada uma névoa muito interessante. O início e fim da minha rua estão enevoados. Disseram-me que dentro do parque de estacionamento do Parque Atlântico (centro comercial para quem não conhece) há neblina 

Giro é neblina/nevoeiro durante o dia em plena cidade. Mas não é muito comum. A última vez que me lembro já foi há alguns anos (por volta de 2007).


----------



## Afgdr (1 Mai 2015 às 00:08)

Sigo com nevoeiro de momento. Agora para a noite, a chuva acalmou. 


*Atlântico às 21h*


----------



## StormRic (1 Mai 2015 às 00:10)

Orion disse:


> A altitude e posição da estação de S. Caetano irá sempre apresentar valores inflacionados devido à orografia.



Ser um problema depende de a intenção ser comparar as precipitações nas zonas urbanizadas ou nas zonas rurais montanhosas. Por exemplo, aqui no continente se me dessem a escolher entre seguir a precipitação no Gerês ou no Porto, eu preferia o Gerês por ser mais significativo em termos hidrológicos. Talvez em várias ilhas dos Açores seja mais importante para as reservas hidrológicas de uma ilha a chuva que cai nas zonas elevadas do que a que cai nas zonas urbanizadas da costa e se perde logo no mar. É a contabilidade das primeiras que interessa para avaliarmos as disponibilidades de água numa ilha. O estabelecimento da RHA fez-se preferencialmente nas zonas interiores das ilhas porque o objectivo era avaliar a hidrologia das ilhas e os riscos eminentes de enxurradas. Outro exemplo, na ilha da Madeira, o que chove no Funchal não tem a repercussão do que chove no Pico do Areeiro. É sempre mais importante conhecer o que chove nas zonas elevadas, isto segundo o meu ponto de vista, claro.

Entretanto a precipitação na última hora no Grupo Central já foi reduzida, não mais que 2mm em todas as estações. Estamos na expectativa de S.Miguel agora.


----------



## lserpa (1 Mai 2015 às 00:26)

Não sei até que ponto não podemos considerar que é uma oclusão... As condições presentes têm todas as características de uma oclusão, ou seja, nevoeiro com VV00 VV01 e com períodos de chuva forte. Portanto são condições idênticas ás de uma oclusão. 
Não sei se alguém tem algo a acrescentar!!?


----------



## Orion (1 Mai 2015 às 00:31)

lserpa disse:


> Não sei até que ponto não podemos considerar que é uma oclusão... As condições presentes têm todas as características de uma oclusão, ou seja, nevoeiro com VV00 VV01 e com períodos de chuva forte. Portanto são condições idênticas ás de uma oclusão.
> Não sei se alguém tem algo a acrescentar!!?













Aproxima-se mais uma frente fria.


----------



## Orion (1 Mai 2015 às 00:36)

Imagem 'fresquinha' da Eumetsat (22:25 UTC):






Muitas nuvens baixas. Suponho que as nuvens em escamas sejam altostratus.

Na imagem logo a seguir, se não me engano, as células responsáveis pela trovoada atual:











Já de vez deixo as fontes (os satélites estão em permanente órbita. Fazem o mesmo que os satélites Terra e Aqua da Nasa). Passam pelos Açores 2 vezes por dia (de manhã e mais ou menos por esta hora). Nem sempre apanham bem o arquipélago:

http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/METOP/IMAGERY/EPSFLIGHT_VIS006/

http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/METOP/IMAGERY/EPSFLIGHT_IR108/

http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/METOP/RGB/EPSFLIGHT_124/index.htm


----------



## StormRic (1 Mai 2015 às 01:38)

lserpa disse:


> Não sei até que ponto não podemos considerar que é uma oclusão... As condições presentes têm todas as características de uma oclusão, ou seja, nevoeiro com VV00 VV01 e com períodos de chuva forte. Portanto são condições idênticas ás de uma oclusão.
> Não sei se alguém tem algo a acrescentar!!?



Penso que talvez quisesses dizer frente estacionária que é realmente a forma como esta que atravessa os Açores foi caracterizada:






A frente estacionária pode formar ondulações no fluxo de sudoeste. A interpretação do MetOffice é ligeiramente diferente do NHC, coloca já a frente mais ondulada:





Assim teria passado recentemente no Grupo Central um segmento quente e ficando todas as ilhas em sector quente. As temperaturas muito semelhantes em todas as ilhas talvez me levem a aceitar esta hipótese. O que acham?


----------



## Orion (1 Mai 2015 às 01:59)

StormRic disse:


> O que acham?



Faz sentido. As temperaturas são homogéneas devido à canalização do ar quente e húmido entre a frente fria a oeste (corrigido) e a frente estacionária a sudeste. Penso que a animação corrobora a minha opinião:






PS: Apagão massivo das estações do IPMA no arquipélago. Só 3 a medir temperatura, precipitação e humidade. Só 1 (Flores) a medir a pressão.


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Mai 2015 às 02:12)

Boas ... Dia e noite com muita chuva por aqui ... Há muito tempo que não chovia tanto como hoje  ... Agora com o avançar da noite a precipitação tornou-se mais fraca e menos constante ...  Confirma-se por aqui também muita neblina com o nevoeiro a chegar por algum tempo à cidade de Angra o que não é muito habitual ...


----------



## AzoresPower (1 Mai 2015 às 10:29)

Deitar a chover e acordar a chover. Já há meses que isto não acontecia.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Mai 2015 às 10:38)

Já estamos em *Maio*!


----------



## lserpa (1 Mai 2015 às 21:06)

Bem! Aqui pela Horta, das 12h de ontem, até ás 12h de hoje, acumulou na estação do observatório apenas 52L m2 Damm... ️️️ de longe a precipitação  ultrapassou os máximos do aviso Amarelo


----------



## lserpa (1 Mai 2015 às 21:34)

lserpa disse:


> Bem! Aqui pela Horta, das 12h de ontem, até ás 12h de hoje, acumulou na estação do observatório apenas 52L m2 Damm... ️️️ de longe a precipitação  ultrapassou os máximos do aviso Amarelo


----------



## StormRic (2 Mai 2015 às 03:49)

lserpa disse:


> de longe a precipitação ultrapassou os máximos do aviso Amarelo





lserpa disse:


>



Atenção à leitura do quadro, ver as unidades (coluna da direita): para a precipitação é mm/h, ou seja quantidade em uma hora, não é no dia todo (24 horas). Para ultrapassar o amarelo era preciso que numa só hora chovesse mais de 20mm.


----------



## lserpa (2 Mai 2015 às 13:57)

@StormRic sim, eu seu, apenas calculei mal o acumulado em 6H, ontem, mais tarde consultei o IPMA onde constam os valores para os Avisos e constatei que estava errado que tinha dito. Se fosse pelo acumulado em 24H, teria dito que tinha ultrapassado o Aviso Vermelho  O que seria uma grande estupidez da minha parte .

E agora é esperar pelo novo Aviso Amarelo para esta madrugada


----------



## lserpa (2 Mai 2015 às 18:15)

Para esta madruga o GFS está muito otimista no que diz respeito à precipitação para o sul do Faial, Sul do Pico e mais tarde São Miguel.




O ecmwf empurra a precipitação no grupo central para o mar.





O que parece estar garantido é São Miguel.




Segue a escala do ecmwf. 




Em ambos os modelos haverá um pico muito concentrado de precipitação e que será muito considerável caso a mesma acerte terra... Vou. Er se o AROME tem alguma coisa disponível, mas duvido muito...


----------



## lserpa (2 Mai 2015 às 18:25)

Para variar, o AROME está assim...




Enfim...


----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2015 às 19:23)

lserpa disse:


> Enfim...



Estás desatualizado. Estamos em Maio


----------



## lserpa (2 Mai 2015 às 19:24)

Orion disse:


> Estás desatualizado. Estamos em Maio


!!??? Hum? Não entendi essa?


----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2015 às 19:28)

lserpa disse:


> !!??? Hum? Não entendi essa?



Estás a abordar a previsão do tempo para amanhã, dia 3 de Maio. Mas estás a publicar no tópico de Abril.


----------



## lserpa (2 Mai 2015 às 19:48)

lololololol


----------

